# hinata or sakura? [your preference in appearence]



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

well if you guys remember the Anko or tsunade tread it was cloesed but Anko won and i know this has been b4 but who wins this i will have a tread with the winer vs Anko and then we will see who the sexyest women*coughs Anko cough*so we will see 

            please vote and dicause!


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 26, 2007)

What the heck?
You already posted this?

And once again... there's no poll here.
Okay I see teh poll, lol.

Anyways...
Sakura easy.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Double thread. This will be deleted.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

no you see this thread won't bedeleted but the other thread will be delted this one has a poll!


----------



## Enzo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata!!!


----------



## Doggystyle (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura, of course. I mean, she has freaking pink hair and green eyes, a much sexier combination than creepy white eyes and ugly bangs covering forehead.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Lady Hinata Hyuuga...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 26, 2007)

Lady Hinata Hyuga Of Course!!!


----------



## Felt (Sep 26, 2007)

I voted Hinata


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

I voted Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Hina-chan.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 26, 2007)

Definetly Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura-chyaaaaaaan!


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

poop i don't want to make a hinata or Anko thread i want to make a Sakura or Anko thread!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> poop i don't want to make a hinata or Anko thread i want to make a Sakura or Anko thread!



You bastard! How can you make me choose like that?!


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

well i don't know but this is a turnamit so may the sexyest women win!*coughSakura is sexyest cough*!


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata anyday


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura <3


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura everyday.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

i hope sakura will win so i can make Sakura or Anko anko will win because she is hoter than sakura&kurenai&konan getin it on anko that hot!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata during sharing time with FMA9.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 26, 2007)

I love both! I don't care if they're useless or not they're just made of win.


----------



## Youngfyre (Sep 26, 2007)

HINATA!!!!!!!
case closed!!
sakura is no. 2


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Hinata during sharing time with FMA9.



What dose that mean?..and on topic Hinata....


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Beluga said:


> I love both! I don't care if they're useless or not they're just made of win.



This is why I wish there was some SakuHina hentai. Anyway, I says Sakura.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura, of course. Don't go asking this question again because 'tis too obvious.


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Sakura, of course. Don't go asking this question again because 'tis too obvious.



Truth


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata>Sakura....


----------



## _Kimimaro_ (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata ftw


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> This is why I wish there was some SakuHina hentai. Anyway, I says Sakura.



i look at some anko x tsunade hentai once!it was hot!


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura > Hinata

We can go at this all day if you want.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata>Sakura....



If you are referring to Capcom games, yes. No wait.... Actually, Sakura from Streetfighter Alpha>Hinata from Rival schools, even though they're supposedly best friends or something. Same goes for Naruto, Sakura>Hinata. I know this, because it's a long known fact that one of the things Kishi loves to rip off are fighting games.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura>Hinata...laughs....

Do not take my response so seriously, please....I just think she will be because since she is trained by a Sannin...she will be stronger than her...I like Hinata sometimes for cuteness (not sexiness).


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Sakura > Hinata
> 
> We can go at this all day if you want.



*Sure Hinata>Sakura..don't you love it?*


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup

Sakura > Hinata


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Sure Hinata>Sakura..don't you love it?*



I love Sakura, so I have no problem with you saying Sakura's better.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata's better..Sakura is not worthy to suck Hinata's toes as much as as she would get off on it.


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

I really don't think Sakura would want to suck Hinata's toes, or vice versa. 

¬___¬


----------



## Ino_Pig (Sep 26, 2007)

SEXY SAKURA BIATCHES!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

WTF!!!!....


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> WTF!!!!....



*Hinata beats Sakura so bad Sakura's mom feels it..thats WTF...*


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata's better..Sakura is not worthy to suck Hinata's toes as much as as she would get off on it.



It's cool that you wanna suck Sakura's toes, FMA9, but Sakura's mine.


----------



## ChibiNekoHinata (Sep 26, 2007)

The cute and kind Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Hinata beats Sakura so bad Sakura's mom feels it..thats WTF...*



I don't care about Hinata wanting to feel up Sakura's mom, but Sakura's pretty damn hot.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Sakura's better..Hinata is not worthy to suck Sakura's toes as much as as she would get off on it.



thats weird why would hinata be sucking sakura toes?your weird fma9!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd suck Kimimaro's toes.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata>Sakura, in all ways. Also since I love Hinata's character way more (even though I find it disturbing that half her lines are only "Naruto-kun", and "We will do our best").


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

i'd suck Ankos boobs


----------



## Denji (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata

They both look good, but I prefer Hinata's personality. Sakura can get violent, which is scary, considering the smashy-smashy.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> i'd suck Ankos boobs


I'd suck Kimimaro's bone.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> thats weird why would hinata be sucking sakura toes?your weird fma9!



What's wrong with toe-sucking? I'd suck Sakura's toes.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Seriously, I think Hinata is a Kind sweet pretty and shy girl as well as sexy...so Hinata.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *No Hinata wants to Suck Sakura's toes and that is not all she wants also to Lets just say go eat out with her...but she cant have Sakura Because Sakura is to good for her...Sakura>hinata...*



so hinata wants to suck sakura toes thats umm................................i don't know what say


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Orogirl>>>>both these bitches.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> so hinata wants to suck sakura toes thats umm................................i don't know what say



No Sakura wants to suck toes, Cant you read?...you just Changed my post, dumb ass.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> No Sakura wants to suck toes, Cant you read?...you just Changed my post, dumb ass.



She can suck mine, while Hinata eats her out. Sakura's the sexiest.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I'd suck Kimimaro's bone.


i'd suck Ankos v



kusogitsune said:


> What's wrong with toe-sucking? I'd suck Sakura's toes.


Why suck a toe when you can suck (*Y*) a boob!



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Seriously, I think Sakura is a Kind sweet pretty and shy girl as well as sexy...so Sakura.



yes sakura is sweet and pretty as well as sexy!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata. I just like her more


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> i'd suck Sasuke v
> 
> Why suck a toe when you can suck a penis!
> 
> ...




*What a nice thing to say about Hinata but the other is odd...*


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

As a girl, I think Hinata looks much better than Sakura.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *What a nice thing to say about Hinata but the other is odd...*



 well i hope hinata jumps off a brigerant


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

As a guy who likes to sex women, I'd have to say Sakura's sexier.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> As a girl, I think Hinata looks much better than Sakura.



*I agree as a guy and you think so as a girl even...Hinata is the best girl.*


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *I agree as a gayguy and you think so as a girl even...Hinata is the best girl.*


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


>



*Stop coming on to me...all those gay PMs you send me..your not my type and I cant go gay for you..I like girls...On topic Hinata is best.*


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 26, 2007)

As a girl who is inherently straight for the most part, I say with proud that Sakura's body is enough to turn straight girls bi.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Stop coming on to me...all those gay PMs you send me..your not my type and I cant go gay for you..I like girls...On topic Hinata is best.*



I like girls on Hinata, but Sakura's the best.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

I like girls and Hinata is the best anime girl...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 26, 2007)

FMA9 is such a little feggit that I have him on my ignore list.

fdaskhf BACKONTOPIC Sakura is a feisty bitch.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 26, 2007)

> i'd suck Sasuke v
> 
> Why suck a toe when you can suck a penis!
> 
> ...



Dude, don't talk to me like that Im not a homo 



iBrows said:


> FMA9 is such a little feggit that I have him on my ignore list.
> 
> fdaskhf BACKONTOPIC Sakura is a feisty bitch.



This is the sign of a NaruSaku tard beyond repair  it's so tragic


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 26, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Dude, don't talk to me like that Im not a homo



Yes you are                 .


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay, "guys", this is going to get way out of hand if you keep it up like you are. As a girl who love Itachi and only Itachi, I say that you are acting like little children.

On topic: Hinata looks better.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 26, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Yes you are                 .



You have proof of this


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *i'm coming on to you...all those gay PMs you got from me..your my type and I can go gay for you..I don't like girls...On topic Hinata is the ulgyest.*



i like Anko not you but i know you r going to fixs this in so weird way.;oh


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

iBrows said:


> FMA9 is such a little feggit that I have him on my ignore list.
> 
> fdaskhf BACKONTOPIC Sakura is a feisty bitch.



No that is you, so back off loser...On topic Hinata is best...


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata   she?s more feminine and I like her shy and gentle character, although I?m a girl....


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 26, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Dude, don't talk to me like that Im not a homo
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sign of a NaruSaku tard beyond repair  it's so tragic



What does Naruto have anything to do with this?



			
				sori takeno said:
			
		

> Okay, "guys", this is going to get way out of hand if you keep it up like you are. *As a girl who love Itachi and only Itachi, I say that you are acting like little children.*



WHAT



> On topic: Hinata looks better.



No, Sakura does.



			
				Wallshadow said:
			
		

> You have proof of this



Totally. You wanted to suck Naruto's tiny little cock!



			
				FMA9 said:
			
		

> On topic Hinata is the ulgyest.



LOL


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura is feisty and sexy too. Hinata's okay, but I'd take Sakura over her anyday and everyday.


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

@ iBrows: Read my title or location, or just look at my sig.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> @ iBrows: Read my title or location, or just look at my sig.



What does your Love for Itachi have to do with us acting like children? Anyways, Sakura's the best.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> i like big gay men like Gai if he was gay and I so want Orochimaru in bed not Anko but i want you so bad even as you are not gay like me and I think Hinata is the best girl.




*Hinata is the best girl, as I like girls and No dude sorry I don't want you as you say in your post I am not gay..On topic: Hinata is the best girl.*


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

Plain and simple, "as a straight girl" I think Hinata is much better than Sakura and that you are all acting like children.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

i would leave this thread and never come back but this is my thread


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata  (Even Though I Am A Sakura Fan Too)


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> Plain and simple, "as a straight girl" I think Hinata is much better than Sakura and that you are all acting like children.



What do you expect from people who hang out on a forum for a children's manga/anime? Anyways, I still say Sakura's better.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

iBrows said:


> What does Naruto have anything to do with this, Why am I am Retarded and Crazy and like to watch zoo porn?
> 
> 
> *I don't know why you are like that...*
> ...



*Lol....................*


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

sakura is better but Anko is better than any anime women!


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 26, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> @ iBrows: Read my title or location, or just look at my sig.





			
				kusogitsune said:
			
		

> What does your Love for Itachi have to do with us acting like children? Anyways, Sakura's the best.



This is what I was getting at.



> Plain and simple, "as a straight girl" I think Hinata is much better than Sakura and that you are all acting like children.



And you're _not_ by saying playing along and saying Hinata's better? 

gtfo


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> i would leave this thread and never come back but this is my thread




*lol Please no more :shrooms and :toliet*
Everybody has different likes and dislikes


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm just saying what I think  I'm not arguing with anyone about it.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata is a good girl with a  great personality...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> *lol Please no more :shrooms and :toliet*
> Everybody has different likes and dislikes



No way, this is too much fun even though this thread'll get trashed soon Anyway, Sakura's sexier.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 26, 2007)

God dammit, that's a tough question. Hinata is cute-sexy, but Sakura, well, see my sig


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata...why because she's grow very well in these two years or so many of my male friends claim...but I voted for Hinata because I like her better than Sakura >>


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Between Sakura and Hinata....i say Hinata. She looks better and her personality is better. Sakura is just trying to steal Tsunade's thunder because Sakura doesnt have an unique independent personality. Unlike Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> God dammit, that's a tough question. Hinata is cute-sexy, but Sakura, well, see my sig



Vote Sakura or I'll kill a puppy.


----------



## Durge (Sep 26, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> *lol Please no more :shrooms and :toliet*
> Everybody has different likes and dislikes



thank you...............yeah umm any thread i make with hinata in it fullmetalacoucyhallick poops on it and makes it a crap thread


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> No way, this is too much fun even though this thread'll get trashed soon Anyway, Sakura's sexier.



Okay! Than I can continue adoring cute innocent Hinata


----------



## variousart (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata ofc


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Vote Sakura or I'll kill a puppy.



Thats just sad. That shows that Sakura will lose to Hinata because Sakura lacks good character quality.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> Between Sakura and Hinata....i say Hinata. She looks better and her personality is better. Sakura is just trying to steal Tsunade's thunder because Sakura doesnt have an unique independent personality. Unlike Hinata.



*I agree with Creator on this...*


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> thank you...............yeah umm any thread i make with hinata in it fullmetalacoucyhallick poops on it and makes it a crap thread



youthful lovelorn I guess (and understand because it?s hinata)


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *I agree with Creator on this...*



I know.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Vote Sakura or I'll kill a puppy.



Hmm...apparently Hinata is way more popular than Sakura than I thought...if you're saying that is because it seems that Hinata will win this


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> Hmm...apparently Hinata is way more popular than Sakura than I thought...if you're saying that is because it seems that Hinata will win this



No, I'm just looking for an excuse to kill a puppy.


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata ofc, to obvious


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Vote for Hinata or else I'll chop off Kusogitsune's dick!!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Vote Hinata or I'll kill a kitty.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> No, I'm just looking for an excuse to kill a puppy.



 Thats just odd.  That puppy cant defend itself. 

Hinata > Sakura


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 26, 2007)

There isn't enough Sakura loving here!
Come on fellow Sakuratards!!!


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Vote for Hinata or Kishimoto will eat your Soul...like a Hollow from Bleach.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> There isn't enough Sakura loving here!
> Come on fellow Sakuratards!!!



  That makes me laugh. Usually there are more Sakuratards then Hinatatard.


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata, Sakura is flat.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

No matter who you vote, I kill a small animal. So vote for Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Vote for Orogirl.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> No matter who you vote, I kill a small animal. So vote for Sakura.



*Your a bad man..who likes to kill Small animals...So all of you vote for Hinata.*


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 26, 2007)

4 pages to pairing/flame war.

both


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Vote for Orogirl.







kusogitsune said:


> No matter who you vote, I kill a small animal. So vote for Sakura.



 Thats cruel.


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Sep 26, 2007)

idk what it is about shy girls :x

Hinata..


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Vote for FullMetalHina!..what that is not on the poll...but still Hinata!


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Vote for FullMetalHina!..what that is not on the poll...but still Hinata!



 Neither is TsunadeCreator.  But meh. Hinata gets my vote.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Your a bad man..who likes to kill Small animals...So all of you vote for Hinata.*



Yes, vote Hinata so that I can kill this poor helpless little kitty.


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Yes, vote Hinata so that I can kill this poor helpless little kitty.



Sakura is a honest person! I´m sure she wants to lose this match fair!
NO KITTY-KILL!!!!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Sakura is a jonest person! I?m sure she wants to lose this match fair!
> NO KITTY-KILL!!!!



You rather I kill the sweet innocent puppy? Okay.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

Deja vu?

Sakura again...


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> You rather I kill the sweet innocent puppy? Okay.



Sakura also likes dogs..she even shares her shampoo with Pakkun!!!!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Sakura also likes dogs..she even shares her shampoo with Pakkun!!!!



Don't change the subject, just vote.


----------



## choclate28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata's awesome!


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata > Sakura.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata Rules...


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata Rules...



She is better then Sakura that much i know.  Tsunade is the best.


----------



## Denji (Sep 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> She is better then Sakura that much i know.  Tsunade is the best.



But Tsunade isn't in the poll. For the purposes of the topic, we know it's Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura's the best.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Denji said:


> But Tsunade isn't in the poll. For the purposes of the topic, we know it's Hinata.



Tsunade is secret option number 3.  Its just not in the poll. 

Hinata wins in the topic.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> Tsunade is secret option number 3.  Its just not in the poll.
> 
> Hinata wins in the topic.



Which topic that is, I don't know, but Sakura's the best.


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Don't change the subject, just vote.



Yes, Sir! *obey*
*Hinata!*
But I really like Sakura for her assertiveness and her stubborn will in comparison with Hinata...


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Which topic that is, I don't know, but Sakura's the best.



Sakura has no original personality.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

I really like Orogirl for her long tongue and facial features that remind me of Orochimaru.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> Sakura has no original personality.



Neither does Hinata. So what?


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I really like Orogirl for her long tongue and facial features that remind me of Orochimaru.



 I bet you want to tap that. 

Hinata won this thread. Tsunade won my heart.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Neither does Hinata. So what?



Hinata is shy and her personality is different.  But Sakura's one is a copy of Tsunade's.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

I prefer Sakura.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> Hinata is shy and her personality is different.  But Sakura's one is a copy of Tsunade's.



Both personalities are anime/manga cliches, hell, both personalities are cliches even in American entertainment. So Originality doesn't factor.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2007)

It depends on your preference.

Hinata is cuter, but Sakura is more beautiful. As for me, I'm going with Sakura.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2007)

There is just something about the pink hair that just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura. 

10char


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 26, 2007)

Seems liek we have a slight conflict in dis thread..... HINATA


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I really like Orogirl for her long tongue and facial features that remind me of Orochimaru.



Sorry, but I really don?t know: Who/what is Orogirl??

Ontopic: Cute Hinata > Sakura


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I really like Orogirl for her long tongue and facial features that remind me of Orochimaru.



You mean the body he possessed during the "Invasion of Konoha" arc?


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds like the one.

On topic: Hinata.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 26, 2007)

u would be nuts not to vote for hinata


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Both personalities are anime/manga cliches, hell, both personalities are cliches even in American entertainment. So Originality doesn't factor.



I understand but even then, Sakura's one is just like a copy of Tsunade.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> u would be nuts not to vote for hinata



Then consider me insane.


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

Good point. I still say Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> u would be nuts not to vote for hinata



I is nuts, you didn't know? I says Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> You mean the body he possessed during the "Invasion of Konoha" arc?



Yes,that's the one.


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Then consider me insane.



make that two


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> u would be nuts not to vote for hinata



*I agree you would have to be one crazy MF not to vote Hinata...So I vote Hinata...*


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura for the win


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> I is nuts, you didn't know? I says Sakura.



 Everyone is a nut at one point in their loves.


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

loves or lives, Creator?


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata is so great she is Magic..so vote for Magic Hinata, as she is best!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 26, 2007)

I vote for Hinata, her cuteness is sexy.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I vote for Hinata, her cuteness is sexy.



Correct.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata I guess...


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura of course.

She's made of so much damn sex you cannot ignore it. She owns worlds with her hottness.


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> Correct.



Yes, because opinion threads have correct answers.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Sakura of course.
> 
> She's made of so much damn sex you cannot ignore it. She owns worlds with her hottness.



Her hottness can't be ignored, nor can the hottness of her fans.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> loves or lives, Creator?



I hate my fingers.  Both.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Yes, because opinion threads have correct answers.



Obviously.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinatards should've raped this poll but i guess they had better things to do then a one-sided battle. Hinata winz !!!!1


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata won this because the Sakuratards arent active currently.


----------



## sori (Sep 26, 2007)

*shakes head* guys and polls about which female character is hotter...



...never mind girls are the same about the male characters, so oh well

Hinata got my vote.


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata, I like Sakura, but she lacks the exoticness and beuty that is Hyuuga Hinata-chan.

Plus she's hotter then any girl in a hentai.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> Hinata, I like Sakura, but she lacks the exoticness and beuty that is Hyuuga Hinata-chan.
> 
> Plus she's hotter then any girl in a hentai.



She isn't hotter than Rukia
Anyways, Sakura is sexier, for the bajillionth time.


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

^In your opinion, Hinata has some of the most smexy Hentai pictures.

*drools*


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 26, 2007)

Anko Hentai >>>>>>>>>> Hinata Hentai.

I vote Sakura.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> ^In your opinion, Hinata has some of the most smexy Hentai pictures.
> 
> *drools*



When did I say that? Anyway, I prefer Sakura hentai to Hinata.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> She isn't hotter than Rukia
> Anyways, Sakura is sexier, for the bajillionth time.



Hinata is just as good in a different way.  

TsunadeCreator Hentai/Porn >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anko hentai.


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> Hinata, I like Sakura, but she lacks the exoticness and beuty that is Hyuuga Hinata-chan.
> 
> Plus she's hotter then any girl in a hentai.



You haven't been around much hentai if you think Hinata has the hottest pics.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

I think it's sad how many people admire Hinata's shy, innocent personlity, yet are all for making her OOC and putting her in hentai.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

That's true Tayuya has the hottest hentai pics.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata wins this.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I think it's sad how many people admire Hinata's shy, innocent personlity, yet are all for making her OOC and putting her in hentai.



I can't see how you find this weird. Those two run hand in hand.

*nub moment: what is "OOC"?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

I actually haven't see Tayuya hentai...

Well, not real hentai. 

I've seen so many pretty fanarts of her, though. 

Anyways, Sakura's just....sexier. Everything about her.

C'mon, pink hair. Not deniable.



Nae'blis said:


> I can't see how you find this weird. Those two run hand in hand.
> 
> *nub moment: what is "OOC"?



I find it laughable, more than weird. 

OOC = Out of Character.

Or Outside Orange County.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I can't see how you find this weird. Those two run hand in hand.
> 
> *nub moment: what is "OOC"?



Outside Orange County. Sakura's sexier.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

The same could really be said about all the Naruto characters in Hentai....
Damn fans.....


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I think it's sad how many people admire Hinata's shy, innocent personlity, yet are all for making her OOC and putting her in hentai.



*Well look at it as Sexy Filler...Its not Canon and dose not hurt her beautiful personality or Image but you still get to see your favorite Character..well..you know.*


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

NAKED.I GOT TO SEE ORO NAKED IN THE SHOWER TOO.


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I think it's sad how many people admire Hinata's shy, innocent personlity, yet are all for making her OOC and putting her in hentai.



Yeah it is kinda amusing, it's like "I love Hinata for her shy personality and innocence.......now take it off!  WHOO!  Anybody got change for a twenty?"


And the only Tayuya Hentai I've seen is that ShikaTayu/ShikaTema doujin.  Though Tayuya was pretty hot in it, even as CS2 Tayuya.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Well look at it as Sexy Filler...Its not Canon and dose not hurt her beautiful personality or Image but you still get to see your favorite Character..well..you know.*



srsly.



WHO DANCES NEKKED IN UNDER A WATERFALL? D:

a crazy person

Obviously, she can train without using a waterfall, considering she only used it once. fucking shoujo fanservice

That whole filler SUCKED, I'm sorry, but it was the worst bout of Hinata fanservice I've ever seen. *twitch*


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> srsly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That filler sucked so badly. 

don't even try to reason with the guy, though. you're preaching to the choir.


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Well look at it as Sexy Filler...Its not Canon and dose not hurt her beautiful personality or Image but you still get to see your favorite Character..well..you know.*



She was 12 in that filler.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> srsly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You don't get me..I was not talking about that real filler..but that was good too...I was using it as a Metaphor for Hentai...*


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> That filler sucked so badly.
> 
> don't even try to reason with the guy, though. you're preaching to the choir.



The filler was just total horrid fanservice. *twitches more*

Nothing even developed between Naruto and Hinata. She never said anything to him about her feelings (not that she could have, lolz, it's a filler. XD)

oh, believe me, I know. I just warned Naruto Uzumaki about it. 

Anyways, I think Sakura's sexier due to the fact that she doesn't worry about her figure. She doesn't cover herself up like some scared little girl. She shows some skin.

Plus, she's got a tight ass.  *shot sooo many times*



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *You don't get me..I was not talking about that real filler..but that was good too...I was using it as a Metaphor for Hentai...*



No, I don't get you.  At all.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 26, 2007)

Silly Hinata filler...

Anyways, MORE SAKURATARDS NEEDED TO VOTE!!!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Yeah it is kinda amusing, it's like "I love Hinata for her shy personality and innocence.......now take it off!  WHOO!  Anybody got change for a twenty?"
> 
> 
> And the only Tayuya Hentai I've seen is that ShikaTayu/ShikaTema doujin.  Though Tayuya was pretty hot in it, even as CS2 Tayuya.


I seen it too.She was pretty hot.
Shikamaru looked ugly in it though.I think the artist could have did better on him.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 26, 2007)

_LMAO, somebody couldn't help but send me a negrep, cowardly without signing their name to it.

Aww... somebody scurred of the lil' Sakuratard?

Gotta ROFL at it when people get so pathetically petty, it's especially pitiful with the message just being 'fuck you.....'
Did I get the number of dots right after the 'you' part? 

_Anyways, I'm not dissing Hinata at all. So what a freakin' idiot for jumping to conclusions like some kid on a tantrum.
I like Hinata, she's cute and sweet and kind and her shyness makes me giggle in delight.

I personally prefer Sakura more and that is all, so wake up and negrep someone who actually badmouths Hinata, silly n00b.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> _LMAO, somebody couldn't help but send me a negrep, cowardly without signing their name to it.
> 
> Aww... somebody scurred of the lil' Sakuratard?
> 
> ...



Yeah, like me, I haven't been neg'd by a sore Hinata fan in a while. What's up with that shit?! I still say Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> _LMAO, somebody couldn't help but send me a negrep, cowardly without signing their name to it.
> 
> Aww... somebody scurred of the lil' Sakuratard?
> 
> ...


LMAO,no one gives a fuck!

ontopicrogirl.


----------



## Sakon1234 (Sep 26, 2007)

Another one of these threads.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> LMAO,no one gives a fuck!
> 
> ontopicrogirl.



LMAO, I give a darn. 

lol, Caj, we love you. 



			
				Kuso said:
			
		

> Yeah, like me, I haven't been neg'd by a sore Hinata fan in a while. What's up with that shit?! I still say Sakura.



This post is exactly what I would say, 'cept in different words cuz I suck.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> _LMAO, somebody couldn't help but send me a negrep, cowardly without signing their name to it.
> 
> Aww... somebody scurred of the lil' Sakuratard?
> 
> ...



I would tell an admin about that...it will be funny ^_^


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> LMAO, I give a darn.
> 
> lol, Caj, we love you.
> 
> ...



O rly? prove it. Sakura rules.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> O rly? prove it. Sakura rules.



I haven't been negged by a hinatard in so long. D: It's sad. Sakura kicks all asses.

thar ya go.

The amount of win Sakura posesses is overflowing the big box of win.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> _LMAO, somebody couldn't help but send me a negrep, cowardly without signing their name to it.
> 
> Aww... somebody scurred of the lil' Sakuratard?
> 
> ...


_

Lol...

Hinata is the best FTW..._


----------



## Fai (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura > Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I haven't been negged by a hinatard in so long. D: It's sad. Sakura kicks all asses.
> 
> thar ya go.
> 
> The amount of win Sakura posesses is overflowing the big box of win.



No, I meant prove the last part. Sakura's Awesome.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> No, I meant prove the last part. Sakura's Awesome.



WHICH LAST PART!? DX

That sakura's awesome?

It's already been proven. It's simply truth.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Isuzu*
> 
> _This post is exactly what I would say, 'cept in different words cuz *I suck*. _


Prove the last part of that. Sakura is great!


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 26, 2007)

None. I'll go with Itachi.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Prove the last part of that. Sakura is great!





You have tricked me!

Er, I suck because I'm not a Hinatard? 

lolz. <3

*Sakura is greatest! *


----------



## ssjasper2003 (Sep 26, 2007)

Interesting results, yet again.


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura in the anime.  But I've seen some really sexy/gorgeous fan art of Hinata.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Canon > fandom. 

SAKURA FTW.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata's just a sexy little Angel with a cute face and pretty eyes...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> You have tricked me!
> 
> Er, I suck because I'm not a Hinatard?
> 
> ...



Foiled again! Curses! But Sakura Rocks my socks!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata is an innocent beauty.


----------



## Silent_D (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata-sama she is alot sexier than Sakura...


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Foiled again! Curses! But Sakura Rocks my socks!



YUSH YOU HAVE BEEN FOILED!

Sakura rocks more than socks.

God, she's just so pretty. .____. I'm so jealous. Her eyes are gorgeous, she's got the prettiest smile, and the best realistic personality. She's not a goddess, but I just love her flaws.  And everything. God. She's just so....


----------



## ? (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata wins. She actually has curves and a normal sized forehead.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> YUSH YOU HAVE BEEN FOILED!
> 
> Sakura rocks more than socks.
> 
> God, she's just so pretty. .____. I'm so jealous. Her eyes are gorgeous, she's got the prettiest smile, and the best realistic personality. She's not a goddess, but I just love her flaws.  And everything. God. She's just so....



Agreed ^_^


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> YUSH YOU HAVE BEEN FOILED!
> 
> Sakura rocks more than socks.
> 
> God, she's just so pretty. .____. I'm so jealous. Her eyes are gorgeous, she's got the prettiest smile, and the best realistic personality. She's not a goddess, but I just love her flaws.  And everything. God. She's just so....


You two go get a room...


*On topic: Hinata the sweet angel of Naruto...*


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata the kind soul.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> You two go get a room...
> 
> 
> *On topic: Hinata the sweet angel of Naruto...*



 I can't help but love a girl who's that realistic.

As for Hinata.

Oh geez. She's nice and all, but WTF?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hinata!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Orogirl>>>>>>Hinata>>>>>>>Sakura.....


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura>>>>>>>>>WORLDS>>>>>>>>>>NARUTO>>>>>>>>SASUKE>>>>>HINATA

thar we go. :3


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Orogirl>>>>Hinata>>>>Sasuke>>>>>worlds>>>>>>Sakura>>>>>Naruto!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Orogirl>>>>>>Hinata>>>>>>>Sakura.....



Lies! All Lies! Sakura>Hinata!


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

_Hinata>the collective asses of all the other Characters on Naruto..._


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _Hinata>the collective asses of all the other Characters on Naruto..._



Hinata is not>ass, Hinata=ass. But I like Sakura's ass better.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 26, 2007)

hinata................hell yeah


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

cursedmarkpedro said:


> hinata................hell yeah



I still wanna get sucked Sakura..............hell yeah


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I can't help but love a girl who's that realistic.
> 
> *Well, I don't know to tell the truth she is just too ''In-your-face'' for me...but whatever turns you on...you like what you like.*
> 
> ...



*Well, I like Hinata as much as you do Sakura maybe more...she just dose it for me, what can I say?*


----------



## ? (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Lies! All Lies! Sakura>Hinata!





Just say no to the Sakura nutsack, kusogitsune. Even Kakashi is scared.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Just say no to the Sakura nutsack, kusogitsune. Even Kakashi is scared.



*Oh my god..Lol...+rep...*


On topic Vote Hinata: you will be Happy you did...Hinata is the best girl...


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

*dies*
XXX


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Just say no to the Sakura nutsack, kusogitsune. Even Kakashi is scared.



Oh god.  I didn't need to see that.


----------



## HO-OH (Sep 26, 2007)

hmm boobies or booty think temari i way sexier


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Orogirl has none.
But she does have a pretty face.
Wanna see?


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

*Hinata's personality and unique Nature put her over the top...she is a beautiful girl and a great person with a fascinating back story a theme for change and great potential.*


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Lies! All Lies! Sakura>Hinata!



lol in all ways. 





pwned


----------



## ? (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata is prettier.



Isuzu said:


> pwned


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura for this. Hinata is cute not sexy.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata has ugly bangs that cover her most likely ugly forehead. 

C'mon.

That girl isn't pretty. She's more than plain. She's below plain. She's like....GAH, there's no word to describe it.

WTF is with her part 1 hair?


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 26, 2007)

i don't get why the poll allows multiple voting.


----------



## Irukacake12 (Sep 26, 2007)

I like both.But I have go with Hinata.She has personality and looks.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Sakura has a has ugly forehead and no breasts as well as a fat ass .
> 
> C'mon.
> 
> ...



*Fixed...*

*Hinata is a stunning Beauty...*


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *Fixed...*
> 
> *Hinata is a stunning Beauty...*



Yes, she most certainly is STUNNING.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Yes, she most certainly is STUNNING.



I'm certainly stunned, and not in the good way. Sakura's better.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Yes, she most certainly is STUNNING.



*That is part one..Hinata...but still better than part one Sakura...she looks much more sexy still in part two.*


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *That is part one..Hinata...but still better than part one Sakura...she looks much more sexy still in part two.*



Alrighty then....




*Spoiler*: _Older Sakura_ 



]


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Alrighty then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, flexible. Sexy indeed. Sakura rules!


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

You pick pics to suit you but still I will go with Hinata just from those...


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm really trying not to be biased.





Kishi just never could draw Hinta well. D:


----------



## Temari14 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata,I find her more appealing.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Kishi's always had trouble drawing females, it seems, but he did pretty good with Sakura in Part 2. Sakura's the bestest.


----------



## ? (Sep 26, 2007)

How is that an attractive pose? :amazed


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree, I think he did time-skip Sakura really well. 

But the anime...DX

*edit:* And how is this pretty? :3 Oh wait, it's called an opinion. ^-^

With Hinata's total lack of panels in the time-skip, it's hard to find good pages to compare with Sakura.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Hey, I'm really trying not to be biased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I like the Hinata one..she looks best in those pics...Kishi did well with Hinata..she looks best.*


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2007)

Awww,Hinata looks so cute.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> How is that an attractive pose? :amazed



*That is not attractive at all...*


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 26, 2007)

Tch, I like Part 1 Hinata better. I like Part 2 Sakura better. Kinda even for me when I think about it...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I agree, I think he did time-skip Sakura really well.
> 
> But the anime...DX
> 
> ...



Eh, they did alright with the first episode of Shippuuden..... Wait. No they didn't. But imagine how bad they'd mess up Hinata once she shows up in the anime:amazed.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

lol figures.  This is now officially not funny. 

"Hinata is such a cute sexy angel!"

Sometimes I wonder, isn't that a bit contradictory? D: I always thought cuteness and sexiness were complete opposites. :/



kusogitsune said:


> Eh, they did alright with the first episode of Shippuuden..... Wait. No they didn't. But imagine how bad they'd mess up Hinata once she shows up in the anime:amazed.



Don't get your hopes up.  Anime LIKES Hinata, remember?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura. 

(Yeah, this is the second time).

She may not be blessed with too many curves, but she's definitely pretty in her own right. 

I really wish people would stop saying Hinata's personality is unique, though, because most of the characters in here are stereotypes or at least damn close to them, and Hinata is one of them, as is Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Ino, and Gaara. She may be the only one that is cute, genuine, and shy, but again, _look in a different anime_ and you will find that type of character there. Same with tsundere, (even though Temari, Ino, and Sakura, while possessing the qualities, I don't think are wholly tsundere). :/


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 26, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Sakura.
> 
> (Yeah, this is the second time).
> 
> ...



lol, well what do you expect? ALL anime characters are cliche, they're all based of something, I've come to expect it, but it doesn't really demean the aspects of the character IMO. One of the reasons I like Hinata is because she's sweet n' shy, I like that in a girl, but i perfectly know well that she's extremely cliche and unoriginal in the archetype sense.


----------



## ikk_o (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata! Sorry Sakura...

Bad for Sakura in manga:   

*Spoiler*: __ 



Masashi Kishimoto also wrote a note about Sakura's look - That she is not a cute girl.




Point for Hinata in anime:

*Spoiler*: __ 



In anime we have this filler - Hinata's water dance - new technique - lovely scene


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2007)

its a trick question, sakura is crap, and hinta is cute not hot, so neither answer applies really, but i chose hinta
ps - i prefer cute girls over hot ones


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

The bad point for Sakura was in the beginning of the manga.  Like, chapter three. She's kind of changed.

Canon > fandom, do I have to say it again? Srsly, it's a filler. Means nothing


----------



## Kyosuke (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> lol figures.  This is now officially not funny.
> 
> "Hinata is such a cute sexy angel!"
> 
> ...



Good point. But I still prefer Sakura.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Good point. But I still prefer Sakura.



EEEEEEEEEEEEEE.



They did that pose well in the anime too. 

Sakura.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

ikk_o said:


> Hinata! Sorry Sakura...
> 
> Bad for Sakura in manga:
> 
> ...



He wrote that how long ago? He also said he likes her character, as do I.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

ikk_o said:


> Hinata! Sorry Sakura...
> 
> Bad for Sakura in manga:
> 
> ...



*+rep  and I agree...even Kishi knows Sakura is not cute...and Hinata is.*


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> He wrote that how long ago? He also said he likes her character, as do I.



I personally think she's adorable in all ways.  She's got a funny personality, pink hair, green eyes, cute style...

chibi sakura is also one of TEH BEST. I love little Sakura.


----------



## pancake (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura. ^_^


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura is behind, but not by much, as it should be. 


*Spoiler*: _THE CUTENESS!_


----------



## cupnoodles (Sep 26, 2007)

holy crap she really had a gigantic forehead back in the day.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Sakura is behind, but not by much, as it should be.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _THE CUTENESS!_



Aw da cute! Sakura is great!


----------



## Saito (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata of course


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Hinata has ugly bangs that cover her most likely ugly forehead.
> 
> C'mon.
> 
> ...



Hey, I used to have hair like that... minus the bangs


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakuraaaa!!!


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

cupnoodles said:


> holy crap she really had a gigantic forehead back in the day.



She did, but I fucking love it! >D





Almaseti said:


> Hey, I used to have hair like that... minus the bangs



Then you were probably prettier.

it's the bangs that creep me out, really.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 26, 2007)

LMAO @ being able to pick both.

Not Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> Hey, I used to have hair like that... minus the bangs



Well then it's not so bad. Anyway, I say Sakura.


----------



## Haruna♥ (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura! 

Hinata's bangs are overrated.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

Haruna♥ said:


> Sakura!
> 
> Hinata's bangs are overrated.



The squarishness scares me...it's not human! DX

and neither is Ino's cowlick, but who cares, it's hot


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata is cute and has feminine grace..Sakura is more male like even as she is female..Hinata is like a girl should be...and she is very sweet and empathic, she dose not lash out at her friends, she is kind and not bitchy...with Sakura its like:GTFO of my face and stop with the bitching..With Hinata one wants to give her a hug..think about it..also Hinata looks like a female with all the curves in the right places...she is just so cute...I love her to death.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't choose between the both of them. I like them both.


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakuraaaa!


----------



## Saito (Sep 26, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I can't choose between the both of them. I like them both.


I like them both also 
But I had to choose...so I chose Hinata..


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is cute and has feminine grace..Sakura is more male like even as she is female..*Hinata is like a girl should be*...and she is very sweet and empathic, she dose not lash out at her friends, she is kind and not bitchy...with Sakura its like:GTFO of my face and stop with the bitching..With Hinata one wants to give her a hug..think about it..also Hinata looks like a female with all the curves in the right places...she is just so cute...I love her to death.



Not to burst your opinion but not very girl SHOULD be like Hinata. God, that's like a smack in the face to other girls out there who is "more male like even as she is female". That's flat out rude and ignorant.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is cute and has feminine grace..Sakura is more male like even as she is female..Hinata is like a girl should be...and she is very sweet and empathic, she dose not lash out at her friends, she is kind and not bitchy...with Sakura its like:GTFO of my face and stop with the bitching..With Hinata one wants to give her a hug..think about it..also Hinata looks like a female with all the curves in the right places...she is just so cute...I love her to death.



Hun, get over it.  We'll like Sakura more and you'll like Hinata more. Bashing Sakura doesn't make you a better Hinata fan and vice versa. Hinata is far from perfect, and so is Sakura. So stop bashing, because it's just plain stupid. 

Agreeing with Chee on this one. 

SAKURA FTW


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

WHAT??!?!?!? WHY THE HELL IS SAKURA LOOSING??!?!?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm actually overall surprised this hasn't gotten trashed yet. 

Anyways, Sakura, FTW.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata of course. She got me into the manga. I found her and her personality to be adorable. Gah, adorable, I would only say a word like that for Hinata chan.


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is cute and has feminine grace..Sakura is more male like even as she is female..Hinata is like a girl should be...and she is very sweet and empathic, she dose not lash out at her friends, she is kind and not bitchy...with Sakura its like:GTFO of my face and stop with the bitching..With Hinata one wants to give her a hug..think about it..also Hinata looks like a female with all the curves in the right places...she is just so cute...I love her to death.



And I'm really _really_ happy for you that you like Hinata that much.  ?___?

But please, if we're going to discuss the way these Kunoichi treat their team mates, try not to be as biased this time round. Sakura would go to all lengths for her team mates - Hokages apprentice / wanting to save Sasuke and Naruto. It doesn't matter how many times she lets rip at Naruto - she loves him a lot - whether it's romantic or platonic, my point is she cares A LOT. 

I'm not saying that Hinata wouldn't fight for her team mates too. But Sakura's had this development from the girl in part 1 who cared more about Sasuke looking at her than throwing a shuriken to the girl who would willingly throw herself at kyuubi!Naruto. Stupid or not, Sakura has a big heart for her friends.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 26, 2007)

Love em both, but Hina wins by a boob hair.

Her gentle softspoken demeanor just appeals to me more, to hell with how many characters from OTHER anime share that characteristic. Damn near every other female character in Naruto has a semblance of the tsundere characteristic, not to take anything away from Sakura, but that just makes Hina stand out more to me.

And I especially like the longer hair.

When I think cute, I think Hinata.

When I think hot, I think Anko.

When I think pretty, I think all the kunoichi, when they're drawn well.

And Kishi drew Hina well in the 297 cover. As he drew Sakura well on her cover. When it comes to none closeup panels, he falls off some.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 26, 2007)

> Sakura is more male like even as she is female..




Chrissakes, get over yourself. I bet you'd hate if people started calling Hinata 'fat', am I right? 

She's not. Sakura's not like a male. She's not even a tomboy, if you haven't noticed; oh god forbid a woman have a backbone!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is cute and has feminine grace..Sakura is more male like even as she is female..Hinata is like a girl should be...and she is very sweet and empathic, she dose not lash out at her friends, she is kind and not bitchy...with Sakura its like:GTFO of my face and stop with the bitching..With Hinata one wants to give her a hug..think about it..also Hinata looks like a female with all the curves in the right places...she is just so cute...I love her to death.



Yes, because every girl should be a silent, submissive doormat.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> And I'm really _really_ happy for you that you like Hinata that much.  ?___?
> 
> But please, if we're going to discuss the way these Kunoichi treat their team mates, try not to be as biased this time round. Sakura would go to all lengths for her team mates - Hokages apprentice / wanting to save Sasuke and Naruto. It doesn't matter how many times she lets rip at Naruto - she loves him a lot - whether it's romantic or platonic, my point is she cares A LOT.
> 
> I'm not saying that Hinata wouldn't fight for her team mates too. But Sakura's had this development from the girl in part 1 who cared more about Sasuke looking at her than throwing a shuriken to the girl who would willingly throw herself at kyuubi!Naruto. Stupid or not, Sakura has a big heart for her friends.





Couldn't say better. +rep.


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Chrissakes, get over yourself. I bet you'd hate if people started calling Hinata 'fat', am I right?
> 
> She's not. Sakura's not like a male. She's not even a tomboy, if you haven't noticed; oh god forbid a woman have a backbone!





Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, because every girl should be a silent, submissive doormat.



Agreed         .


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Chee said:


> Not to burst your opinion but not very girl SHOULD be like Hinata. God, that's like a smack in the face to other girls out there who is "more male like even as she is female". That's flat out rude.



I am not bashing...its just opinion and taste, its just some females have male type personality's and some males are feminine..its not a question of biological gender, only personality..I am not calling Sakura a man...I am just saying that Hinata is more feminine with a kind personality, she is understanding...and the kind of person it is easy to love...as well as what is biological right and considered attractive by most in body type, Hips breasts, Thighs of a real woman.


----------



## Randir (Sep 26, 2007)

They both have their qualities, of course. Yet my vote certainly goes to Hinata.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I am not bashing...its just opinion and taste, its just some females have male type personality's and some males are feminine..its not a question of biological gender, only personality..I am not calling Sakura a man...I am just saying that Hinata is more feminine with a kind personality, she is understanding...and the kind of person it is easy to love...as well as what is biological right and considered attractive by most in body type, Hips breasts, Thighs of a real woman.



How can you determine what is a "male personality" and what is a "female personality"? 

Assertiveness and outgoing attitude with a strong sense of independence is actually something many guys like myself find desireable. Sakura can and has been empathetic towards others. I find Sakura, at least post-skip someone who could easily become endearing to another. What do you mean "biological right"? What's considered the most attractive body type varies. I think Sakura's body type is just fine, especially considering her profession. 

Hinata is wider than her peers. The clothes she wears aren't really that baggy except for the jacket, and even that isn't that baggy.


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I am not bashing...its just opinion and taste, its just some females have male type personality's and some males are feminine..its not a question of biological gender, only personality..I am not calling Sakura a man...I am just saying that Hinata is more feminine with a kind personality, she is understanding...and the kind of person it is easy to love...as well as what is biological right and considered attractive by most in body type, Hips breasts, Thighs of a real woman.



You are not bashing?! You directly and indirectly stated that Sakura acted and looked like a man! Like a person above said, you wouldn't like it if I said Hinata was fat now would you? Those are the same exact things: bashing.

And what exactly are you thinking to base personality off of male or female? That has shit-nothing to do with it.
There are many types of women, and their all real. Don't you ever come up and say that the nice round ones with a quiet, and obediant personality are the only real kind of woman. Cause shit, you are dead wrong..


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

Male personality?

So Sakura asking if she looks more womanly is classed as male personality?

Remind me never to ask you your views on Sakura, FMA.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 26, 2007)

Excuse me? 

Sakura is very kind to the people she cares about. She does a lot for them, mind you. Care and unwavering devotion for the people she loves more than anything else in the world. She is also very understanding, to both Sasuke and Naruto's plights...and Lee's, too. Maturity in the mind and body does not warrant a 180 in her personality; she has the same kind, emotional, sweet heart that she has since Part One, and while she has learned, as a shinobi, to keep more of those emotions under wraps (though her emotions do show through), I could say she has learned to love, care and be kind to them even MORE. 

Having a backbone does not equate being a bitch. 

And I'd rather we get off the opinions of attractiveness, please, because this always seems to come up and I think we'd make better use of time debating personality than how much meat someone has on their bones.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 26, 2007)

FMA9's failing quite hard today. So much so I'm not even going to touch that one.

Sakura's more appealing, and attractive then Hinata. Her personality is too similar to the the sterotype given to most women, and she falls under the "Frail but strong" archetype which has been done a million times before.

Sakura's just better.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 26, 2007)

I hate them both 


hinata a little less


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

FMA9, I have to say, you've upped the creepy factor for me.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 26, 2007)

I voted both. They're sexy in their own different ways.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How can you determine what is a "male personality" and what is a "female personality"?
> 
> Assertiveness and outgoing attitude with a strong sense of independence is actually something many guys like myself find desireable. Sakura can and has been empathetic towards others. I find Sakura, at least post-skip someone who could easily become endearing to another. What do you mean "biological right"? What's considered the most attractive body type varies. I think Sakura's body type is just fine, especially considering her profession.
> 
> Hinata is wider than her peers. The clothes she wears aren't really that baggy except for the jacket, and even that isn't that baggy.



Well as for what is Considered feminine I am speaking to the Feminine aspects of personality as observed by researchers, Psychologist and sociologist...and both male and females have a different balance of these personality elements that are considered male and female or feminine type traits Historically...modern sociologist have noted a trend in male type of personality elements in the modern female and a feminine aspect to some males...the intermix ratio is different according to personality type...and as for what is physically attractive there have been research study's done that...to determine what the majority of generally finds sexual attractive in a female at various Institutions...there are some deviant personality types that find other body types more attractive because they are not genetically concerned with hips for child bearing and breasts as a frontal Display and there connections with child birth..think why individuals find breasts and hips attractive..its genetics at its most simple...it is also as I said a matter of taste and opinion.


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Well as for what is Considered feminine I am speaking to the Feminine aspects of personality as observed by researchers, Psychologist and sociologist...and both male and females have a different balance of these personality elements that are considered male and female or feminine type traits Historically...modern sociologist have noted a trend in male type of personality elements in the modern female and a feminine aspect to some males...the intermix ratio is different according to personality type...and as for what is physically attractive there have been research study's done that...to determine what the majority of generally finds sexual attractive in a female at various Institutions...there are some deviant personality types that find other body types more attractive because they are not genetically concerned with hips for child bearing and breasts as a frontal Display and there connections with child birth..think why individuals find breasts and hips attractive..its genetics at its most simple...it is also as I said a matter of taste and opinion.



I got to the third line and got lost on where I was reading.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 26, 2007)

Mannnn this has been done to death already. But to answer, I prefer Hinata over Sakura.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura vs Hinata will never stop...
teh intrawebz eez seerius biuzness


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

I couldn't put up with Sakura's bitchy attitude and her needy attitude. Hinata is the girl that everyone (including me) wants to adore because she's selfless and doesn't have that big a need for emo shinobi's with badass bloodlines.

She'll put up with a loud mouthed retard and would never questions his morals and personailty traits, and would over look everything he does, even if it's him burning the village down with his stupity, Sakura would just KO him and cuss him out.

Girls with patience and kindness > Girls with agressive personalites and crushes.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

*I like this if we speak of looks...*


----------



## Kurama (Sep 26, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> I couldn't put up with Sakura's bitchy attitude and her needy attitude. Hinata is the girl that everyone (including me) wants to adore because she's selfless and doesn't have that big a need for emo shinobi's with badass bloodlines.
> 
> She'll put up with a loud mouthed retard and would never questions his morals and personailty traits, and would over look everything he does, even if it's him burning the village down with his stupity, Sakura would just KO him and cuss him out.
> 
> Girls with patience and kindness > Girls with agressive personalites and crushes.



... You're not helping any. 

Hina's kindhearted and soft spoken, but she's hardly a doormat. Neither is Sakura [especially now]. Naruto on the other hand...


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Sep 26, 2007)

i'd have to say sakura. just more development, ya know


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> I couldn't put up with Sakura's bitchy attitude and her needy attitude. Hinata is the girl that everyone (including me) wants to adore because she's selfless and doesn't have that big a need for emo shinobi's with badass bloodlines.
> 
> She'll put up with a loud mouthed retard and would *never questions his morals and personailty traits*, and would over look everything he does, even if it's him burning the village down with his stupity, Sakura would just KO him and cuss him out.
> 
> Girls with patience and kindness > Girls with agressive personalites and crushes.



You make Hinata sound like she has no mind and opinion. 

Just because she's too shy to say anything doesn't mean she'd never question. D:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *I like this if we speak of looks...*



IT BURNS!!!

I think we know...I think we know very well. Too well...

Starting to feel a bit down how some guys see Hinata.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 26, 2007)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sakura vs Hinata will never stop...
> teh intrawebz eez seerius biuzness



Sad, but true.

And the results will always be the same too: Hinata > Sakura.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 26, 2007)

Again, Sakura is just as selfless. 

Geez, if you prefer a quiet girl, fine, but again, females that state their opinions (albeit forcefully) are not any less feminine, and that doesn't makes them bitches.


----------



## Rori (Sep 26, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *I like this if we speak of looks...*



Most of us know what that picture looks like; it's tossed into threads like this all the time to prove a point.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Again, Sakura is just as selfless.
> 
> Geez, if you prefer a quiet girl, fine, but again, females that state their opinions (albeit forcefully) are not any less feminine, and that doesn't makes them bitches.



Yeah, it makes them hawt.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Sad, but true.
> 
> And the results will always be the same too: Hinata > Sakura.



Most likely. But it does seem like Sakura is losing by less each time 
Who knows, maybe she will be lucky enough to win for once 

I always prefered girls like Sakura. They always bring more energy and life to wherever they go. Shy people are not as fun to be around.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 26, 2007)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Most likely. But it does seem like Sakura is losing by less each time
> Who knows, maybe she will be lucky enough to win for once



She won one thread, she'll win more.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Sep 26, 2007)

I wonder... <3


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata, because she is my favourite. But I think both of them are beautiful and special in their own way.



			
				Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:
			
		

> I couldn't put up with Sakura's bitchy attitude and her needy attitude. Hinata is the girl that everyone (including me) wants to adore because she's selfless and doesn't have that big a need for emo shinobi's with badass bloodlines.
> 
> She'll put up with a loud mouthed retard and would never questions his morals and personailty traits, and would over look everything he does, even if it's him burning the village down with his stupity, Sakura would just KO him and cuss him out.
> 
> Girls with patience and kindness > Girls with agressive personalites and crushes.



WTF.

Hinata is not perfect. And she wouldn?t just say yes to everything Naruto says.



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> You make Hinata sound like she has no mind and opinion.
> 
> Just because she's too shy to say anything doesn't mean she'd never question. D:



Amen.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

All Hinata did is grow her hair a bit... Sakura was hell sexier than her when she had long and short.


----------



## AyaneDaButtafly (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura...I dislike the way Hinata looks....


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura and Naruto are always playing with eachother. Naruto does stupid stuff to cheer her up. And if you haven't realized yet Sakura holds back her punches...

This was to Demon Shuriken


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 26, 2007)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Most likely. But it does seem like Sakura is losing by less each time
> Who knows, maybe she will be lucky enough to win for once
> 
> I always prefered girls like Sakura. They always bring more energy and life to wherever they go. Shy people are not as fun to be around.



It's only because the HoU isn't as lively as it used to be. If all the people that were here about a year or two ago were still here, Sakura would be down by about 20 votes. Nothing has really changed. I doubt she'll ever win. :/

I like Sakura, but she got boring to me after she was the only female Kishi really bothered to show. Thus, Hinata became my favorite for her theme, character, feelings, and potential.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Again, Sakura is just as selfless.
> 
> Geez, if you prefer a quiet girl, fine, but again, females that state their opinions (albeit forcefully) are not any less feminine, and that doesn't makes them bitches.



*Don't get me wrong..this is just between Sakura and Hinata..I can like other types of girls and people in many ways, such as Saya from Blood+ She is not Hinata like but I still love her and her personality..just not the same way...I like Tsunade but not like these two, in yet a third way...I am just saying what I like in this way between..these two girls..Hinata and Sakura...and I like Hinata best.*


----------



## Dogma (Sep 26, 2007)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sakura vs Hinata will never stop...
> teh intrawebz eez seerius biuzness







Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> I couldn't put up with Sakura's bitchy attitude and her needy attitude. Hinata is the girl that everyone (including me) wants to adore because she's selfless and doesn't have that big a need for emo shinobi's with badass bloodlines.
> 
> She'll put up with a loud mouthed retard and would never questions his morals and personailty traits, and would over look everything he does, even if it's him burning the village down with his stupity, Sakura would just KO him and cuss him out.
> 
> Girls with patience and kindness > Girls with agressive personalites and crushes.



Lulz, I can't say much about people liking an outstanding failure like HIntata, seeing as it's more opinionated than anything else.

But the notion that Hinata is *not* emo, is kind of funny. Because she carries that same "Help me please" kind of plight that just about everyone in oppose to maybe Shikamaru has. 

Don't try and make her seem special, Kishimoto made her worthless for a reason. Hinata's just as flawed as everyone else.

As far as Sakura is concerned, she's better then Hinata by a long shot. 

They both had problems when the manga began, positions that needed changing. They both vowed to resolve these problems, and become stronger because they were inspiried by Naruto's own inner strength.

The biggest difference between the two, is that Sakura actually *did* something. If she didn't, Sasori wouldn't be dead, Kankuro and Gaara wouldn't be alive, and all the conflicts upon which she played a crucial role in solving wouldn't be considered canon.

Sakura is a crucial character in the series. Who not only deviates from the textbook archetype of heroines featured in a shounen series, but actually acccomplishes something for more then just their fifteen minutes of fame.

Hinata has done virtually nothing, and though there will be people who argue that it's not her time to do something as major as Sakura yet, then that's just a delusion. If truly she had something important to do, then she would have been rotated in with Sakura or replaced her altogether.

Hinata is a weaker kind of character who posses' inner strength, but lacks the means to change that aspect about her. Sakura is a similar character, who posses' the talent, and the means to make herself better. A practical go-getter with a hands on and somewhat aggresive personality.

I couldn't give two shits what the tards think,

*Sakura > Hinata.*


----------



## Compton (Sep 26, 2007)

Hinata. It's all of that.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 26, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Don't try and make her seem special, Kishimoto made her worthless for a reason. Hinata's just as flawed as everyone else.



Worthless is going too far. She was portrayed as "shy" and "weak" on purpose because later on, her theme of CHANGE will be fulfilled.



> As far as Sakura is concerned, she's better then Hinata by a long shot.



That depends! I don't think so at all! =D



> They both had problems when the manga began, positions that needed changing. They both vowed to resolve these problems, and become stronger because they were inspiried by Naruto's own inner strength.



Sakura wasn't just inspired by Naruto. For the most part, it was Sasuke that helped her along as well as Lee. And then she had to look back on herself; stepping out of Ino's shadow to become that flower even more beautiful than a cosmos.



> The biggest difference between the two, is that Sakura actually *did* something. If she didn't, Sasori wouldn't be dead, Kankuro and Gaara wouldn't be alive, and all the conflicts upon which she played a crucial role in solving wouldn't be considered canon.



And without Chiyo helping her, Sakura would have died! ^^ See that? You can't prove that Sasori wouldn't have been killed another way, but Sakura was on the verge of death until Chiyo healed her. It was two on one--I'd say Sasori put up a good fight. 

Gaara is alive because of CHIYO. NOT SAKURA. 



> Sakura is a crucial character in the series. Who not only deviates from the textbook archetype of heroines featured in a shounen series, but actually acccomplishes something for more then just their fifteen minutes of fame.
> 
> Hinata has done virtually nothing, and though there will be people who argue that it's not her time to do something as major as Sakura yet, then that's just a delusion. If truly she had something important to do, then she would have been rotated in with Sakura or replaced her altogether.



Nothing?  Hinata has a *different* position in the series--That doesn't mean she's done _nothing_. Hinata doesn't have to be at main character status to leave an impact. (she's even popular in Japan)

Face the facts, Sakura isn't anything special either. Kishi is horrible when it comes to developing females. 



> Hinata is a weaker kind of character who posses' inner strength, but lacks the means to change that aspect about her. Sakura is a similar character, who posses' the talent, and the means to make herself better. A practical go-getter with a hands on and somewhat aggresive personality.



Change. Theme. CHANGE. Are you forgetting the foreshadows already?  

Both girls have different things they're good at. That's it. Hinata can be aggressive when she wants to be. IE: Versing Neji. After Naruto cheered her on, she was able to find that inner strength. She trains harder than both her team mates (as said by Kurenai), and she has the potential as a Hyuuga from the main house. 

For the record, because Sakura (and Hinata) aren't perfect is exactly the reason why I like them.



> I couldn't give two shits what the tards think,
> 
> *Sakura > Hinata.*



So anyone who disagrees with you is a tard? How nice of you! =D


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

*sigh* These threads always get so bashy...

"z0mg, liek j00 fink H1nata eez betar, j00 r tard"

There is always someone who feels like they have to insult others for having a different opinion. Yeah, I'm a Sakura fan and NaruSaku is my favorite pairing. Do you see me going around calling everyone who likes Hinata/NaruHina/SasuSaku a tard? NO!

I do hate people who deny stuff though...mainly the SasuSaku fans that absolutely deny that Sakura has developed a soft spot for Naruto :/ (yes, it happened people now deal with it)


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm no tard. It's called a civil debate. Those are allowed. Flames are not. People should respect others opinions. Dogma apparentely doesn't. 

_"I couldn't give two shits what the tards think"_

=D

...why are you bring pairings into this? I could easily counter that. Very easily. But that's not the topic here.


----------



## GaaraOTD3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura is the most beutiful girl that i had seen in naruto.
hinata is hot but i dont really like her purple hair.
so i choose Sakura because i love her.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2007)

Hm? I never said anyone was a tard...I was just pointing out how differences of opinion always end up with someone calling everyone with an opinion different from them a tard


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 26, 2007)

I never said otherwise. I was talking in general, as were you. The only thing directed at you was my last comment.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 27, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> So anyone who disagrees with you is a tard? How nice of you! =D



I said it was opinionated at the very beginning of the post. The rest of the post didn't really matter if you realized that I flat out just don't like Hinata.

I wasn't trying to get you in particular riled up, and I bash Hinata almost all the time anyways. 

Thanks though, I realize it's annoying to have someone bash a character that you like, but Hinata's lost all grace when it comes to me. Your arguments as speculatory as mine is, so to me it's the same thing as going into a pitch black room that you've seen maybe once before, and tossing something around to predict where it landed.

A guess more so.

Hinata's very "I'll believe it when I see it" the change theme isn't something that I can honestly say I care about. I respect your opinion when it comes to liking Hinata, but I won't pretend as if I don't respect my dissenting one more.

Enjoy your fandoms.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 27, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I said it was opinionated at the very beginning of the post. The rest of the post didn't really matter if you realized that I flat out just don't like Hinata.



Oh, I could tell you don't like Hinata. You didn't say it was opinionated in that post. If so, please show me. I've quoted you already.  



> I wasn't trying to get you in particular riled up, and I bash Hinata almost all the time anyways.



This is what bugs me. People who bash characters for no reason at all. You don't like her. So what. doesn't mean you have to bash her all the time. 



> Thanks though, I realize it's annoying to have someone bash a character that you like, but Hinata's lost all grace when it comes to me. Your arguments as speculatory as mine is, so to me it's the same thing as going into a pitch black room that you've seen maybe once before, and tossing something around to predict where it landed.
> 
> A guess more so.
> 
> ...



Whatever. This argument won't go anywhere anyway. Even though I was feeling up for a debate after not debating in awhile.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 27, 2007)

Dogma, I'd wondered where you'd gone.  Nothing I feel like commenting on (as really, the only thing that can disprove a "she'll never do anything" prediction is her actually doing something, and even that will have to wait until Jiraiya's done doing what he's doing ) since you have that annoying habit of being _reasonable_ and admitting your opinion is just opinion.  Really, what are we going to do with you?


----------



## Dogma (Sep 27, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Oh, I could tell you don't like Hinata. You didn't say it was opinionated in that post. If so, please show me. I've quoted you already.





> Posted by Me!
> 
> Lulz, I can't say much about people liking an outstanding failure like HIntata, seeing as it's more opinionated than anything else.
> 
> But the notion that Hinata is not emo, is kind of funny. Because she carries that same "Help me please" kind of plight that just about everyone in oppose to maybe Shikamaru has.



You probably erased it, trying to edit the picture out. 




> This is what bugs me. People who bash characters for no reason at all. You don't like her. So what. doesn't mean you have to bash her all the time.



I have a reason, but it's my own opinion. I could stress it to you day after day after day, and you might stay the same as FMA9 and never change it, or maybe you would.

I still think Hinata sucks, and you obviously don't. Seeing as I don't feel like typing out some of the stuff I've said time and time again, I can either give you a link, or agree to disagree.





> Whatever. This argument won't go anywhere anyway. Even though I was feeling up for a debate after not debating in awhile.



There's not really a debate here, and even if there was one, I'm not in the mood to debate with you in particular. I've got not ill will towards you to be honest, and the fact that you like Hinata to a perfectly normal extent doesn't bug me at all.

It's tards like FMA9 that piss me off. So if your not one of them, then there's no point in attempting to get you off a high horse, that your clearly not on.

But why do you want to debate? Is it that troubling that I find Hinata to be a bashable character?



Almaseti said:


> Dogma, I'd wondered where you'd gone.  Nothing I feel like commenting on (as really, the only thing that can disprove a "she'll never do anything" prediction is her actually doing something, and even that will have to wait until Jiraiya's done doing what he's doing ) since you have that annoying habit of being _reasonable_ and admitting your opinion is just opinion.  Really, what are we going to do with you?



Sorry Alma 

I know you said that you disliked the shameless bashing, but my favorite tard just got me pissed.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 27, 2007)

It's the sad, sad truth that Hinata's fandom seems to attract a lot of tards.

And no, Hinata isn't emo damnit!  Emo people just feel sorry for themselves and not do anything.  Hinata tried, even if she's failed so far.

But hey, I agree that you're entitled to not like Hinata, and to say (without being too rude or flamebaiting) as much in the forums, just like I am allowed to explain why I think NaruSaku is a bad deal for both characters involved and doesn't make sense from a storytelling perspective and the like.  I suppose if you can take than, we can take the equivalent from you until Hinata totally kicks someone's ass, and then we'll gloat like crazy.


----------



## Mr.Smiley (Sep 27, 2007)

hinata has her sexy innocence. so hinata. but that's just for 'sexy'.

if i were to choose who was the better girl, i'd choose sakura


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2007)

*votes for Hinata(and rises post count)  *


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 27, 2007)

Eh, I was being off-topic.  I prefer curvier women, so I'd go with Hinata in the physical attractiveness aspect, although Sakura isn't too bad.  She has nice hips, when Kishi remembers she's female.


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll take Sakura anyday.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 27, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> It's the sad, sad truth that Hinata's fandom seems to attract a lot of tards.
> 
> And no, Hinata isn't emo damnit!  Emo people just feel sorry for themselves and not do anything.  Hinata tried, even if she's failed so far.
> 
> But hey, I agree that you're entitled to not like Hinata, and to say (without being too rude or flamebaiting) as much in the forums, just like I am allowed to explain why I think NaruSaku is a bad deal for both characters involved and doesn't make sense from a storytelling perspective and the like.  I suppose if you can take than, we can take the equivalent from you until Hinata totally kicks someone's ass, and then we'll gloat like crazy.



It's the plight really. Most of the character in the Naruto series tend to have that "emo" kind of appearance. Not feeling sorry for your self, but having that issue that causes you to get down on yourself, and reach a temporary status of despression, desparation, and essentially give up for a period of time. (Either that or find a crappy means in which to cope with said struggle.

Her period before she got inspiried by Naruto, slapped her in this category. 

Apart from Shikamaru, and the remainder of Team 8, I haven't seen this trait excluded from anyone else.

As far as the rest of the post...

 One could still say that NaruHina is a one sided love, that is doomed to have a completely awkward transition.

 She might find some miraculous way  kick some ass, but Neji and Shikamaru will always trump her.

Agreed. 

~Sakura is alot more cute though.~


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2007)

Sakura has no booty  .


----------



## Mishari (Sep 27, 2007)

lawl. 

sakura *by far*.


----------



## sugar_itachi (Sep 27, 2007)

KonohaFreebird said:


> Lady Hinata Hyuga Of Course!!!



whats that fuck with lady hinata hyuga

damnit

shes so fucking useless and unimportant i cant even describe


----------



## colours (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I'm having deja vu or something...

My bbygrl Sakura!


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Lady Hinata Hyuuga has my love and respect as a Character...her flaws even make her more appealing and that she will overcome them...She is Kishi's most Unique creation even as most things are Archetypes...even so, within that...she is still Unique in her way...not just your standard Issue of her Character type, she is a special variation, with great potential.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 27, 2007)

Woho tie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys have been at it since I logged off.

On topic: Hinata.


----------



## Durge (Sep 27, 2007)

wow 14 pages have past 2 more votes and sakura will have the lead!


----------



## Sagara (Sep 27, 2007)

Lulz dead even.


----------



## Durge (Sep 27, 2007)

i think some people r voting for hinata because she has big boobs, well hinata has big boobs and has a ugly face! Sakura has little boobs but has a pretty face!


----------



## Sys (Sep 27, 2007)

Sakura, by far. Really far.


----------



## Dementia (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata all the way.


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

Someone else vote, it's a tie so far.


Hinata.


----------



## Creator (Sep 27, 2007)

Its a tie.  I cant believe it.


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

Please, someone vote....They can't be equals.


----------



## Dementia (Sep 27, 2007)

Indeed. Hinata is a whole lot sexier.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

lols, how can both choices have 52.67% ?


----------



## Creator (Sep 27, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> Please, someone vote....They can't be equals.



 Thats funny. I dont vote, but if i did then Hinata would have got my vote.


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

Creator said:


> Thats funny. I dont vote, but if i did then Hinata would have got my vote.



VOTE!!


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 27, 2007)

HINATA!!!!


----------



## Creator (Sep 27, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> VOTE!!



I only vote Tsunade.  

But i with Hinata on this one.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

Creator said:


> Thats funny. I dont vote, but if i did then Hinata would have got my vote.



You must have never heard of the "Vote or Die" campaign. You don't need to vote if you don't want to, but as a Hinata fan I am peer pressuring you to vote I respect your not wanting to.


----------



## Nibbles The Dog (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata, she's like chicken on a stick.


----------



## Kay-chan (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a tie anymore, Hinata's winning again.


----------



## Durge (Sep 27, 2007)

oh poop Sakura is losing


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm... Hinata is cute, and her shyness can be endearing, but she doesn't really exude much sexiness compared to characters like Anko or Temari.

However, Sakura's "SMASH SMASH SNAP PENIS :shrooms " mode is the anti-sexy, enough so to counteract any sexiness she would have otherwise. 

Between the two, Hinata wins.


----------



## Naya (Sep 27, 2007)

No matter how much I love Hinata, but Temari rapes them both. This thread doesn't content teh smex at all


----------



## Dementia (Sep 27, 2007)

Nanatsusaya said:


> No matter how much I love Hinata, but Temari rapes them both. This thread doesn't content teh smex at all



That's quite true, but if these are the options...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata should and will take this...hell she should by right, she most always beats Sakura in these types of polls, its a tradition if nothing else...but seriously as she is the best girl, she should take it.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 27, 2007)

Why is this thread allowed to exist?
Sakura.


----------



## saprobe (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I voted Hinata because I hated Sakura's uselessness and Sasuke-harassment all throughout Part I but I think I changed my mind. Sakura's gotten a lot better in Shippuuden and I like her self-confidence now that she has the ability to back it up with action.


----------



## Durge (Sep 27, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Why is this thread allowed to exist?
> Sakura.



WHY R U ALLOWED TO POST GET THE HELL OUT LEAVE MY THREADS ALLONE!rant


----------



## XxMalicexX (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata!!!!!!


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow... I leave and pages and pages of posts just appear out of nowhere...:amazed
And lol at the lil' argument that showed up earlier.

Anyways, just a few more Sakutards need to step up and help, we tied not long ago today and we can tie again - and then we can even surpass you Hinatards!!!

_Honestly I like Hinata, and wouldn't bash her nor any character, but... Sakura is my favourite character of the whole anime/manga, so I'll support her to the end here.

_


----------



## ^^HK^^ (Sep 27, 2007)

Both of them are sexy but I think Hinata's shyness makes her sexier . I like shy girls lol...


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata should win since she is made of win.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata is 100% pure win...


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Hinata should win since she is made of win.



 She _is_ winning


----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2007)

I choose Hinata


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> She _is_ winning



*How could she not win?...its Hinata.*


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

*frowns as the thread is currently populated by Hinata-lovers*
I feel so ronery...


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

@FMA9: of course


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 27, 2007)

loli, Hinatards make me laugh. 

SAKURA FTW.


----------



## Durge (Sep 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *How could she not win?...its Sakura.*



yeah it is and she is Awesome!


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> yeah it is and she is Awesome!



i c wut u did thar


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 27, 2007)

wut do u c thar vod? it was simply a response to fact

It is Sakura. Sakura = more than win, in all senses. She's just...an epic character. There is no denying it.


----------



## Youngfyre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata is Win!!!!

sakura (not so much she's up there but not in the same league)


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> yeah it is and she is Hinata is Awesome!



*Yeah, fixed...Hinata is Awesome.*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

Yatta!!!
Fellow Sakuratards here to keep me company surrounded those mean and scary Hinatards!
*cry*

Anyways...
*super double glomps both Isuzu and tro-axe*


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata the angel that will steal ur heart.


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmm....this seems to be an never-ending thread!!!

BTW: *HINATA* 
Sakura catches up?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

NO! Sakura is catching up.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn Sakura for catching up..Hinata for the freaking win!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 27, 2007)

Are the same people just going to keep posting "Hinata ftw" or "Sakura ftw" over and over again?


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are the same people just going to keep posting "Hinata ftw" or "Sakura ftw" over and over again?



looks like it. 

?__?


----------



## Kuroro (Sep 27, 2007)

Twenty-one pages in less than two days?  WTF?!  

Back on topic, I like both Hinata's design and Sakura's design.  Of course, I think Hinata is drawn slightly better as well, but that's a different discussion for another day.


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Damn Sakura for catching up..Hinata for the freaking win!



I agree.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 27, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are the same people just going to keep posting "Hinata ftw" or "Sakura ftw" over and over again?



Well, yea. Thus the mystery of FMA9's post count is solved.

Oh, and Hinata FTW.

But Sakura still gets love.


----------



## Durge (Sep 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is 100% pure ass...



your right she is a ass


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Well, yea. Thus the mystery of FMA9's post count is solved.



Part of mine too.

on topic: hinata.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 27, 2007)

i like hinata more.. but i think sakura is more sexy.


----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata 
But I like Sakura too D:


----------



## Durge (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^^^so you voted for both right?^^^^^


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are the same people just going to keep posting "Hinata ftw" or "Sakura ftw" over and over again?



Yep. free post hooha


----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> ^^^^^so you voted for both right?^^^^^


I wish I could 

but I chose Hinata


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> your right Sakura is a ass and Hinata is great.



Fixed and Hinata is best.


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 27, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> ^^^^^so you voted for both right?^^^^^



Is this possible? No or? 
I want to vote for Hinata more than once!!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

I want to vote for Orogirl.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

sori takeno said:


> She _is_ winning



I mean in the long run, when the poll closes.


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 27, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I want to vote for Orogirl.



lol
You really love Orogirl, right?? You have to marry him/her/it


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

I know,I do.


brb


----------



## colours (Sep 27, 2007)

What a close poll this is ending up to be.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 27, 2007)

Sakura fans will attack is at the last minute and pwn the thread.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> loli, Hinatards make me laugh.
> 
> SAKURA FTW.



Lolis don't make me laugh, but certain Hinatards do. Anyways, Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

Do I make you laugh Kuso?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Lolis don't make me laugh, but certain Hinatards do. Anyways, Sakura.



Loli's don't make you laugh? Whats funny about lolicon?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Loli's don't make you laugh? Whats funny about lolicon?



The fact that it exists.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Loli's don't make you laugh? Whats funny about lolicon?



I don't know, they don't make me laugh. TK does sometimes, tho. Anyways, Sakura is the sexiest of the two choices.


----------



## Sharikaaria (Sep 27, 2007)

Sakura. I've never seen what was so special about Hinata.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata and I don't think Sakura is that special...


----------



## Chee (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata is fugly. 

Sakura =


----------



## azn_boi9832 (Sep 27, 2007)

Obviously Hinata
FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata for the win.And the goodness of kind girls everywhere.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

Rawr!
Still need more of you awesome Sakutards to help!!!

6 votes is down is too much... we must close teh gap and win!:amazed
_SHAANNAROU!!!_


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata is a beautiful Hyuuga angel of perfection, feminine grace and charm who is cute with a great personality and she is also sexy in a sweet and Innocent sort of way...


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on Hinata-tards!!


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Rawr!
> Still need more of you awesome Sakutards to help!!!
> 
> 6 votes is down is too much... we must close teh gap and win!:amazed
> _SHAANNAROU!!!_



Your efforts are useless. The Hinatard legion will overwhelm all.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Your efforts are useless. The Hinatard legion will overwhelm all.



There are more Sakura fans than you think. Sakura rules!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

Hinata-tards are epic win.You must not underestimate us...


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is a beautiful Hyuuga angel of perfection



Perfection?
No character is perfect in Naruto... they're all flawed, and Hinata is one of the most flawed.
Not saying Sakura isn't flawed either, just saying not to spout falsehood.




FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> feminine grace and charm who is cute



Agreed




FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> with a great personality



You don't get to see her personality much... she doesn't let herself show it much... so I can't say anything on that...




FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> and she is also sexy in a sweet and Innocent sort of way...


You think she's sexy for her boobs... admit it.


----------



## DefStatic (Sep 27, 2007)

I really hate these things, but oh well.

Sakura just plain sucks. Hinata all the way. She is hiding a nice body under those clothes, which could be somewhat told when she was being carried out on a stretcher.

Plus, Sakura is so useless, thats not sexy.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Perfection?
> No character is perfect in Naruto... they're all flawed, and Hinata is one of the most flawed.
> Not saying Sakura isn't flawed either, just saying not to spout falsehood.
> 
> ...



No, he thinks she's sexy because she seems like easy prey, as he is a sexual predator. It's about the boobs for everyone else, tho. Anyway, Sakura.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> There are more Sakura fans than you think. Sakura rules!



The poll disagrees. Surrender while you can.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually a lot of people like Hinata's personality.She'd just be a person that you could easily get along with.Plus she's sweet.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> The poll disagrees. Surrender while you can.



I'll never surrender. I will tout my Sakutardism until I'm permabanned.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Perfection?
> No character is perfect in Naruto... they're all flawed, and Hinata is one of the most flawed.
> Not saying Sakura isn't flawed either, just saying not to spout falsehood.
> 
> ...



*There is more to it than that...*



> No, he thinks she's sexy because she seems like easy prey, as he is a sexual predator. It's about the boobs for everyone else, tho. Anyway, Sakura.
> __________________



Dead wrong...you just don't get me...that is not even funny.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 27, 2007)

More like a person you could easily take advantage of.

In more ways than one.

I'm talking to you, Hinata fanboys.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

DefStatic said:


> Plus, Sakura is so useless


So is Hinata...

But then in Part II, Sakura is blatantly useful... I'm still waiting to see Hinata be useful...
Which could happen in the current manga arc... but I won't say anything either way... I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Vatamsane Jardan! (Sep 27, 2007)

> Hinata is a beautiful Hyuuga angel of perfection, feminine grace and charm who is cute with a great personality and she is also sexy in a sweet and Innocent sort of way... *hic* TAKE IT OFF, WOOOOOOOOOOO!! SHAKE WHAT YA MAMMA GAVE YA! *passes out*



the triforce of wisdom has decreed it


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> I'll never surrender. I will tout my Sakutardism until I'm permabanned.



So be it. Not even pirate Naruto can save you now.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone who says Sakura is useless in Part II is in extreme and utter denial. :/


----------



## sithroya (Sep 27, 2007)

hinata by far.. she has a advance bloodline (byakugon) and sakura has nothing.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Her Flaws are what make her all the more perfect as a Character..perfection is relative baby, yeah...



Then I ask... do you have any understanding of why Sakura fans love Sakura?
It helps to not be trapped in your own ignorant bubble.
Character flaws making Sakura all the better is exactly one of the reasons we have too y'know.



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I see it fine...and I like what I see.


Tell me what you see...


sithroya said:


> hinata by far.. she has a advance bloodline (byakugon) and sakura has nothing.


Lolz so leik bludlein iz leik teh autowinz
If j00 dont got teh bludz den j00 phail
m i rite?


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 27, 2007)

Vatamsane said:


> the triforce of wisdom has decreed it



Every time you post I burst out laughing. 

I don't see anything but a huge ass jacket and pupil-less white eyes...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Then I ask... do you have any understanding of one of the various reasons why Sakura fans love Sakura?
> That's exactly one of the reasons we have too y'know.
> 
> Tell me what you see...


As for as personality she is a kind, sweet girl with a strong will that try's very hard to improve herself, she is empathetic and with a noble Nature..that befits her bloodline.


----------



## DefStatic (Sep 27, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> So is Hinata...
> 
> But then in Part II, Sakura is blatantly useful... I'm still waiting to see Hinata be useful...
> Which could happen in the current manga arc... but I won't say anything either way... I'll just wait and see.



Oh please. How is Hinata useless comapred to Sakura. Sakura wouldn't have lasted 1 minute with Negi in the exams. Hinata did and even landed a blow. Sakura would just curl up and cry like she always does.

I've seen partII. Sakura doesn't impress me. If she made that much progress, Hinata would make way more.

Plus, Hinata admires and likes Naruto. Sakura blindly likes Sasuke for no reason.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

No no no no.Don't make this into a pairing war.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 27, 2007)

DefStatic said:


> Oh please. How is Hinata useless comapred to Sakura. Sakura wouldn't have lasted 1 minute with Negi in the exams. Hinata did and even landed a blow. Sakura would just curl up and cry like she always does.
> 
> I've seen partII. Sakura doesn't impress me. If she made that much progress, Hinata would make way more.
> 
> Plus, Hinata admires and likes Naruto. Sakura blindly likes Sasuke for no reason.



Read past part I..you're killing me with this bullshit. 

Okay, first of all...



> Sakura wouldn't have lasted 1 minute with Negi in the exams. Hinata did and even landed a blow. Sakura would just curl up and cry like she always does.



Okay, first of all, Neji is a genius, and is naturally the type to beat Sakura, even in Part II. I honestly do not think it matters who could beat Neji. It's simple, he has the advantage over Sakura's fighting style, wow, big deal. And wtf, uh no, Sakura only cries when there's a reason to.



> I've seen partII. Sakura doesn't impress me. If she made that much progress, Hinata would make way more.



Oh yeah, I bet Hinata could kill Sasori AND Deidara with one hit!!11

No thanks, Hinata wasn't trained by a sannin. And if Sakura doesn't impress you now, then you're just doomed, because sadly she's on her way to surpassing Tsunade.



> Plus, Hinata admires and likes Naruto. Sakura blindly likes Sasuke for no reason.



Wow, liking the main character makes you better than someone else. [/sarcasm]

First of all, don't degrade Sakura's love for Sasuke, at first it was shallow but it obviously turned into a deep affection. You don't have to like someone for a reason for your feelings to be sincere. Don't even fuck around with that.

There's not even any proof Sakura still loves Sasuke, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lord Raiden (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with the (edit) second post above me statement; place your vote, and leave with your complimentary cookie please.

To answer the threads question, Hinata will get my vote for this poll.  I find her personality more appealing and "smexyness" helps too heh.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

DefStatic said:


> Oh please. How is Hinata useless comapred to Sakura. Sakura wouldn't have lasted 1 minute with Negi in the exams. Hinata did and even landed a blow. Sakura would just curl up and cry like she always does.


And fighting Neji is useful how?
I don't see how this supports your argument.
And it's obvious Neji can beat almost anyone, so duh of course he can beat Sakura.
Finally, Sakura doesn't just cry for something stupid like this - there's always a good reason.
She's emotionally sensitive but she's not fragile.



DefStatic said:


> I've seen partII. Sakura doesn't impress me. If she made that much progress, Hinata would make way more.


I don't think so...
Sakura is an intellectual genious, with chakra control to such a perfection she's surpassed all medical ninja in a matter of 2.5 years or less (her poison extraction technique is otherwise only able to be done by Tsunade).
As like Tsunade said, it's rare to find somebody with the qualities required of being a Medical Ninja, because Medical Ninjutsu are some of the most complex and impossible to do in existence.
So to have surpassed all up to be on par or a close second with Tsunade in such a short time is as much progress as anyone can make.

What Hinata can do is just be more confident and use her Juuken better... but admittedly she'll never be better than Neji at it.



DefStatic said:


> Plus, Hinata admires and likes Naruto. Sakura blindly likes Sasuke for no reason.


Blindly liking him ended in the Forest of Death, pay attention when you try to make points.
Sakura also admires and likes Naruto since the Sasuke Retrieval.
So now... your point is?
Anyways, do not make this into a war over pairings, even TK says don't do it.
So stop there, if you don't then you will be responsible if it gets ugly.
Things are more ugly than they should be right now.

If you're going to argue here, please make sure you have more ground to stand on.

FMA9 does a WAY better job than you.
Infact I'd be alright with FMA9's arguments for Hinata if he didn't spam so many of'em, because he's able to sometimes make a point.


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2007)

sithroya said:


> hinata by far.. she has a advance bloodline (byakugon) and sakura has nothing.



She has the potential to surpass the 5th. 

Are we still going on about fucking personality?

A word of advice - which I'm sure has been mentioned before: don't try to reason with fma9. It ain't gonna work.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> A word of advice - which I'm sure has been mentioned before: don't try to reason with fma9. It ain't gonna work.


I know this... but it's interesting considering I have nothing against Hinata, yet I still disagree with him.
Just because I'm a Sakutard means nothing for my opinions on any other character.

I just felt like breaking down a post he made to see how he could defend himself.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

I could've sworn this thread was about sexiness, not fighting prowess........ Anyways, Sakura.


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, I like Hinata too, but I disagree with FMA most of the time as well. 

btw, Caj, I weren't just directing that at you.  Cept' it's been like this for the last 24 pages I'm surprised a mod hasn't come and just put a lid on the whole thread.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 27, 2007)

Well they have to make Hinata look good somehow.

They're just failing at it so they bring Sakura's fighting prowess in the equation and try to dismiss it.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> I could've sworn this thread was about sexiness, not fighting prowess........ Anyways, Sakura.



Some men like to be dominated


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 27, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Some men like to be dominated



Why do you think I like Sakura?


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 27, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Some men like to be dominated


Then you obviously want Sakura.

Hinata's too introverted to have the courage to dominate in a conversation let alone dominate in any smex.
Sakura on the other hand is burning with courage and power, which she'll use over people if she needs to.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 27, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Then you obviously want Sakura.
> 
> Hinata's too introverted to have the courage to dominate in a conversation let alone dominate in any smex.
> Sakura on the other hand is burning with courage and power, which she'll use over people if she needs to.



Hinata/Naruto disagrees.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Hinata/Naruto disagrees.



Kill those pics and burn them with fire....seriously that sucks root to the stem...that is not the Hinata I know and love nor the Naruto I like...but as it is just a joke, whatever.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 27, 2007)

DefStatic said:


> Oh please. How is Hinata useless comapred to Sakura. Sakura wouldn't have lasted 1 minute with Negi in the exams. Hinata did and even landed a blow. Sakura would just curl up and cry like she always does.
> 
> I've seen partII. Sakura doesn't impress me. If she made that much progress, Hinata would make way more.
> 
> Plus, Hinata admires and likes Naruto. Sakura blindly likes Sasuke for no reason.



Wow... That's the first time I've seen Hinata's getting owned get glorified.

Congratulations! 



greensharpies said:


> Well they have to make Hinata look good somehow.
> 
> They're just failing at it so they bring Sakura's fighting prowess in the equation and try to dismiss it.



When are they going to learn that Sakura is just better then Hinata in any matter that doesn't deal with opinion? 

There's nothing wrong with finding Hinata more attractive, but to try and place her skills above Sakura is pretty friggin stupid.



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Kill those pics and burn them with fire....seriously that sucks root to the stem...that is not the Hinata I know and love nor the Naruto I like...but as it is just a joke, whatEv.



Lulz,

Fma9 I wonder if I could ever fail that hard in every single post 

I thought it was funny. 

~Not in the mood to get MF'd again, so I'm not going to bash.~


----------



## couragebridge (Sep 27, 2007)

i like them both but for some reasons, i choose sakura. maybe because she's mentally stronger and more open than Hinata. Sometimes, she makes more prove of courage too, but that might also because we don't oftenly see Hinata. 
For me, Sakura symbolizes the courage and Hinata symbolizes the gentleness...(feminine version)
it's kinda hard to choose, but anyways, sakura. I'm surprised that sakura got so much votes though


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Lulz,~Not in the mood to get MF'd again, so I'm not going to bash.~



MF'd? **


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Kill those pics and burn them with fire....seriously that sucks root to the stem...that is not the Hinata I know and love nor the Naruto I like...but as it is just a joke, whatever.



You think those pics are OOC?

Could you please go back and read your 5000 + posts you've made on Hinata.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 27, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> You think those pics are OOC?
> 
> Could you please go back and read your 5000 + posts you've made on Hinata.



I just don't think the joke is funny but that is just me..if one likes it, so what?...its just my opinion...I am a Hinata fan, so what?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 27, 2007)

Ahhh, sakura is loosing again...


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2007)

That's not really the point I was trying to make. Ah well.



> Ahhh, sakura is loosing again...



Happens all the time.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 27, 2007)

Between the two, I find Sakura more appealing.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 27, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> MF'd? **



Modfucked.

**



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I just don't think the joke is funny but that is just me..if one likes it, so what?...its just my opinion...I am a Hinata fan, so what?



Because your more annoying then most other Hinata fans?  

The constant Hinata drama isn't welcomed you know.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I just don't think the joke is funny but that is just me..if one likes it, so what?...its just my opinion...I am a Hinata fan, so what?



I'll be frank. In my opinion, there are two problems with you, FMA, and I'm fairly certain most others agree with me on these.

The first is that your posts tend to glorify Hinata and put her on a pedestal. I happen to be a Hinata fan, but worshiping Hinata is just as bad as hating her. I'm not saying you can't compliment Hinata's good points and talk about why you like her, but saying things like "Hinata is the perfect angelic Goddess of the manga" is really ridiculous.

The second is that some of your posts sound *ultra* creepy.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> I'll be frank. In my opinion, there are two problems with you, FMA, and I'm fairly certain most others agree with me on these.
> 
> The first is that your posts tend to glorify Hinata and put her on a pedestal. I happen to be a Hinata fan, but worshiping Hinata is just as bad as hating her. I'm not saying you can't compliment Hinata's good points and talk about why you like her, but saying things like "Hinata is the perfect angelic Goddess of the manga" is really ridiculous.
> 
> The second is that some of your posts sound *ultra* creepy.



Oh whatever, I don't live for the opinions of others...think what you like...this is fun for me so...I like to make it over the top, so what?


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> I'll be frank. In my opinion, there are two problems with you, FMA, and I'm fairly certain most others agree with me on these.
> 
> The first is that your posts tend to glorify Hinata and put her on a pedestal. I happen to be a Hinata fan, but worshiping Hinata is just as bad as hating her.
> 
> The second is that some of your posts sound *ultra* creepy.



Yeah I'd have to agree to both of those points.

EDIT:
Oh please don't start talking like that FMA, your reminding me of Hiruto.

And on topic I still say Sakura.


----------



## Rori (Sep 28, 2007)

Agreed with VoD too. You put it into words at least: the point I was trying to get across, I mean.

Hiruto &fma9; they'd make a fine pair.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Oh whatever, I don't live for the opinions of others...think what you like...this is fun for me so...I like to make it over the top, so what?



I can't force you to agree with me. Just don't be surprised or angry if people don't like you.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> I can't force you to agree with me. Just don't be surprised or angry if people don't like you.



look, just drop it I don't care about all this that much...on topic Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 28, 2007)

Jesus, you guys, stop dissing FMA9. That's MY job. On topic: Sakura.


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry Kuso not really.  And yes Sakura takes this.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata>Sakura...


----------



## DefStatic (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> And fighting Neji is useful how?
> I don't see how this supports your argument.
> And it's obvious Neji can beat almost anyone, so duh of course he can beat Sakura.
> Finally, Sakura doesn't just cry for something stupid like this - there's always a good reason.
> ...



No, I did not turn this into a pairing. My argument was that Sakura is a moron who blindly loves a loser like Sasuke. He treated her like garbage and she still cares for him more than anyone. Some genius. Maybe she likes guys who slap things out of her hands when she is trying to be nice, or tells her she is annoying.

And I don't think Hinata or Sakura could beat Neji. My point was Hinata lasted 100 times longer against Neji in their fight than Sakura would. Read my post, not what you want to read.

Quit taking it so personal. Its a cartoon, not real life.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Jesus, you guys, stop dissing FMA9. That's MY job. On topic: Sakura.



I'll be gettin' up in yo grill as much as I damn well please.  

On topic: Hinata.


----------



## momolade (Sep 28, 2007)

sakura
and despite what the poll says, she wins because she got my vote and im all that matters


----------



## DefStatic (Sep 28, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Read past part I..you're killing me with this bullshit.
> 
> Okay, first of all...
> 
> ...



COUGH sakura didn't defeat Sasori, Sakura and hisgrandma beat Sasori COUGH

I didn't say that because Hinata likes Naruto, that makes her better. The fact that she admires him and pays attention to him and has made attempts to show that makes her better. Sakura just like Sasuke because she thinks he's cute and popular. What did he do to deserve her affection? Call her annoying? 
Slap stuff out of her hand when she was trying to be nice?

Besides, Sasuke is a lost cause. You think after all is said and done, after he kills his brother, he is going to be all happy and be friends with Sakura and Naruto like nothing ever happened? No. Like Kakashi said, he'll lead a miserable, lonesome life after being an avenger for so long and getting his revenge. Nothing but emptiness for that boy in the future.

Again, I wasn't turning this into a pairing, just stating why I like Hinata better than Sakura, and my points were valid for the topic.

Oh wait, all of this, what I have said and what you have said is pointless... the POLL is WHO IS SEXIER...

I still say Hinata.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

momo said:


> sakura
> and despite what the poll says, she wins because she got my vote and im all that matters



Are we gonna have to have words, Momonoke?  



DefStatic said:


> COUGH sakura didn't defeat Sasori, Sakura and hisgrandma beat Sasori COUGH
> 
> I didn't say that because Hinata likes Naruto, that makes her better. The fact that she admires him and pays attention to him and has made attempts to show that makes her better. Sakura just like Sasuke because she thinks he's cute and popular. What did he do to deserve her affection? Call her annoying?
> Slap stuff out of her hand when she was trying to be nice?
> ...



Three things:

1: Grandma or no, what Sakura did was very impressive. However, I am confident Hinata will also get a fight to show that she's grown a great deal as well.

2: It's been foreshadowed pretty damned heavily that Sasuke is going to be redeemed, and he will most likely survive. In an idealistic manga like this one, it would be shocking if things turned out otherwise.

3: Yes, Hinata is sexier.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 28, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Jesus, you guys, stop dissing FMA9. That's MY job. On topic: Sakura.



But he fails so hard, and called me a troll.

It's hard to control myself. 

~On topic, Sakura.

All this talk about Hinata eventually being special and all that jazz is annoying. She hasn't shown even the slightest sign of future importance, and on perhaps the most important moment for her she passed out. (Naruto talking highly of her during the chuunin exams.)

The way I se it, Hinata is moderately attractive, but is kind of boring, and garden variety when it comes to textbook shy shounen heroines.

Most times when there's a shy character in the series, they're portrayed almost identical to Hinata, and act almost identical to her as well. There's always that will for her to rise up and overcome but for the most part, she stays the same, or makes a slight leap towards her goal.

It's interesting to talk about how much she could/would/wants to change, but it's all too speculatory and she really doesn't have that important enough of a role in the series to accomplish something big.

Sakura has alot of wiggle rroom, and despite being damn near piss poor at the begining of the series, with how she's been since the near the end of part 1, I can't help but feel like an idiot for second guessing her. 

As Sakura does in fact pwn. (100% fact )

So could I not be second guessing Hinata like I am Sakura?

Possible, but I doubt it.

There's been plenty of chapters since pt.2 began. Hinata's been seen in less than a few, and has fainted since then. She's a supportive character, with a bit of comic relief. 

She could accomplish something worthwhile for once, but I doubt Kishimoto would break his trend enough for her to make as much improvement, and do as much as Sakura has.

~When it comes to sexiness, girls with 0 confidence, aren't all sexy. It's impossible to do it intentionally, and even then finding it really attractive can get kind of creepy if you ask me. 

At least Sakura has shown she could do anything if she wanted too.

Sakura > Hinata.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 28, 2007)

Honestly, I think Sakura's fighting abilities are more than a little overrated.  Sure, she hits hard. Probably not the hardest in the series though, and Lee doesn't use chakra. And that's only good if you can hit your opponent, and after they see what the first miss does, they're going to be careful.  (But then, she's not even supposed to engage an enemy directly of she can help it, since the medic is around to keep the team in good condition)  If you're going to put Sakura against Hinata, Sakura would lose simply because Hinata's style of fighting is the worst thing for Sakura to deal with.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

WHY THE HELL IS SAKURA LOOOOOOSING??!?!!??!!??!?


----------



## DefStatic (Sep 28, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> WHY THE HELL IS SAKURA LOOOOOOSING??!?!!??!!??!?



Because more people like Hinata. Is it that hard to believe.

And even if Sakura was sexier, most fans can't set aside their other feelings to notice. I don't think very many people who have tried to argue have kept it to WHO IS SEXIER.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata is just more interesting and has potential...Sakura dose nothing much for me. Hinata's flaws make her even more interesting..like Naruto likes those type of people so do I like those types of characters...super bad asses are just not interesting, there is little drama...Hinata overcoming her emotional problems and making herself better and achieving her goal is something I like more...I don't like super already superior in all ways ninja as much...nor arrogant or harsh personality types.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmmm...I guess your right


----------



## DefStatic (Sep 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Are we gonna have to have words, Momonoke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo for responding to me intelligently.

1. Agreed. It was.

2. I think that would be pathetic and just to appease fanboys. His path as an avenger should end just as Kakashi said, and everyone in the real world knows  how such revenge ends. Honestly, it would ruin it for me if he somehow all of a sudden went back to being normal. He's going to end up like his brother, just not so evil. But hey, thats just me.

Now if that were to happen, and Sakura realized he love for him was all blind and meaningless, and that he was never going to be normal after all is said and done, and then ended up with Lee, I'd be a Sakura fan too ;-)

I am one for the twists, and the not so fanboyish things when it comes to pairings. Sort of like with FMA... I was a fan of Wienry and Alphonse, not Wienry and Ed.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 28, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> Honestly, I think Sakura's fighting abilities are more than a little overrated.  Sure, she hits hard. Probably not the hardest in the series though, and Lee doesn't use chakra. And that's only good if you can hit your opponent, and after they see what the first miss does, they're going to be careful.  (But then, she's not even supposed to engage an enemy directly of she can help it, since the medic is around to keep the team in good condition)  If you're going to put Sakura against Hinata, Sakura would lose simply because Hinata's style of fighting is the worst thing for Sakura to deal with.



Not necessarily.

I can see Sakura pulling a win out of this situation, because her Taijutsu is still impressive, but also because her strength is too.

I find it amazing that her Chakra control is precise enough to create such a tremendous amount of force upon each strike, but what I also find amazing is how she could put it to good use.

Hinata is a strictly short rage fighter, but Sakura could pull a mid range.

If she broke up the rocks in the ground with a punch, and used them to attack Hina then she'd go down eventually. She doesn't have the physical strength to smash a boulder afterall. And something moving at that kind of velocity would be pretty hard to dodge.

She'd win if she had the environment to her advantage, in oppose to her slightly inferior taijutsu. 

Anyone knows you can't beat a Hyuuga's taijutsu, but in Hinata's case, if you take Taijutsu away, she's severely limited.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

DefStatic said:


> Bravo for responding to me intelligently.
> 
> 1. Agreed. It was.
> 
> ...



Look at the other side of the coin, though: Consider the amount of effort and emotion Naruto and Sakura have poured into their goal to rescue Sasuke. While Sasuke being broken and ending miserably would make a statement about the dark truth of revenge, it would also give a negative message about pouring your life into a goal only to achieve nothing in the end.

As I said, I believe Sasuke will survive and be redeemed, but I certainly don't want him to just "go right back to normal". At the very least, he needs to be shown going through issues trying to repair his bonds with his friends and village (I would find it rather poetic if Sasuke returned to a village that hated and feared him, and he found himself having to fight for acceptance with only a few true friends to keep him going, just as Naruto did at the start of the manga). Dealing with some emotional trauma as well would be nice, but that might be asking for a bit too much in a shounen.



+Dogma+ said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I can see Sakura pulling a win out of this situation, because her Taijutsu is still impressive, but also because her strength is too.
> 
> ...



That could work, but it could also backfire. Sakura's fighting style is usually used for short bursts of strength, so a constant enhancement to be able to continually hurl rocks at Hinata would likely prove exhausting after a while. Plus, in addition to dodging, Hinata likely has kaiten and/or her filler move (if the rumors about Kishimoto saying he was going to use it in an interview are true, take it with a grain of salt) by this point, which has repeatedly proven its effectiveness at warding off projectiles. Under such circumstances, Sakura may not be able to get a good hit on Hinata with such a method. I imagine Sakura would run out of energy before Hinata, and then the fight is over.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

DefStatic said:


> No, I did not turn this into a pairing. My argument was that Sakura is a moron who blindly loves a loser like Sasuke. He treated her like garbage and she still cares for him more than anyone. Some genius. Maybe she likes guys who slap things out of her hands when she is trying to be nice, or tells her she is annoying.


And you continue to argue about your dislike of Sakura pairing with Sasuke, lol, way to not turn it into a pairing.



DefStatic said:


> And I don't think Hinata or Sakura could beat Neji. My point was Hinata lasted 100 times longer against Neji in their fight than Sakura would. Read my post, not what you want to read.


Well duh... Hinata is a good match against Neji.. Byakugan v Byakugan... it's so ROFL that you're stating the obvious again, thinking that it proves your point.
*hands you a fail badge*
I hope you like it.



DefStatic said:


> Quit taking it so personal. Its a cartoon, not real life.


Reading your posts I see you seem to be agitated.
And so I suppose for you too, cartoons anime r srs bizniz.



DefStatic said:


> COUGH sakura didn't defeat Sasori, Sakura and hisgrandma beat Sasori COUGH


Sasori is an Akatsuki... this is like Sakura's first (or you could say second) real battle where her life was on the line... think anybody in that situation could stand against Sasori without a lil' help?
Nobody but...
*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler_ 



Sasuke


...has been able to take on an Akatsuki all alone without help, so
Stop
Talking
Crap
It's really pathetic when people are hopelessly ignorant...
*hand-to-face*



DefStatic said:


> Sakura just like Sasuke because she thinks he's cute and popular. What did he do to deserve her affection? Call her annoying?
> Slap stuff out of her hand when she was trying to be nice?


Once again
Stop
Bashing
Pairings
So many members here keep asking you politely, and you're just too worked up over this thread that you can't quit it.
If you want the answers to questions about SakuSasu, then go look in the SasuSaku FC and read a few of the Essays.



DefStatic said:


> Besides, Sasuke is a lost cause. You think after all is said and done, after he kills his brother, he is going to be all happy and be friends with Sakura and Naruto like nothing ever happened? No. Like Kakashi said, he'll lead a miserable, lonesome life after being an avenger for so long and getting his revenge. Nothing but emptiness for that boy in the future.


Oh!!!
Hehe, so you can see the future?
Cool power... lol fail.



DefStatic said:


> Again, I wasn't turning this into a pairing, just stating why I like Hinata better than Sakura, *and my points were valid for the topic.*
> 
> Oh wait, all of this, *what I have said *and what you have said* is pointless*... the POLL is WHO IS SEXIER...


Way to contradict yourself...
*hand-to-face*
*shakes head in pity*



DefStatic said:


> I think that would be pathetic and just to appease fanboys. His path as an avenger should end just as Kakashi said, and everyone in the real world knows  how such revenge ends. Honestly, it would ruin it for me if he somehow all of a sudden went back to being normal. He's going to end up like his brother, just not so evil. But hey, thats just me.
> 
> Now if that were to happen, and Sakura realized he love for him was all blind and meaningless, and that he was never going to be normal after all is said and done, and then ended up with Lee, I'd be a Sakura fan too ;-)


Actually once again, this is where SasuSaku Essays are your friend.
I won't get this into a pairing war like some idiot you *cough* in this thread, who seems very determined to start a pairing war.
I won't bring up how your argument saying how Sakura would suddenly abandon all those feelings for him just like that is complete bullshit... lol wow, and saying that I thought Sakura was quite emotionally in touch, yet that's such a cold thing to do.
Kind of out of character.
But I shall not get into a rant.

*is done pointing out stupidnesses*
Unless you're going to argue calmly, and make sense while not bringing up meaningless bullshit that has nothing to do with things, then keep your n00b mouth shut, so we'll all be happy.
I mean I've seen a few Hinatards disagreeing with you and correcting you on things.
Anyways...


DefStatic said:


> Oh wait, all of this, what I have said and what you have said is pointless... the POLL is WHO IS SEXIER...


What I've been trying to do is tell you that... your points have all been first of all not even well thought enough to make sense, and secondly not even on topic.
I've been trying to tell you to wake up from being an ignorant n00b.

I apologise for having a little faith that somebody can wake up from stupidity, really I am so sorry for standing by sense and intelligence here.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 28, 2007)

Sakura is twice the smex Hinata will ever be, and Dogma don't overexxagrate Sakura, as pwnage as she is, she has the Mary Sue treatment, and has alot of out of the ass powers, that Sosori should have exploited.

The only reason people like Sakura a bit more because they think she like Naruto and hates Sasuke like they do.

Narusaku sadly is where Sakura has had been a jaggaurnaut in populairity, because they like Naruto, and she does to.

Shame, Sasuke haters and Hinata haters really piss me off some times.


----------



## The Brain (Sep 28, 2007)

I prefer Sakura she has more sexappeal in her left finger than hinata will have in her every life. 
And just two votes more and Sakura could win.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

Sakura is loosing by one! c'mon people vote for sakura!!!


----------



## sori (Sep 28, 2007)

It's a tie again...


----------



## Zabuzalives (Sep 28, 2007)

Sakura. Mainly the attitude.

I mean just compare:


to:


----------



## Dementia (Sep 28, 2007)

The Brain said:


> I prefer Sakura she has more sexappeal in her left finger than hinata will have in her every life.



I don't see that sex appeal.Sakura said herself that her only part big enough to notice is her forehead.
This is not a battleground, this is about sexyness. Sakura's chest looks almost as flat as Karins, maybe due to the clothes they're wearing, but still does.


----------



## Mishari (Sep 28, 2007)

dementia said:


> I don't see that sex appeal.Sakura said herself that her only part big enough to notice is her forehead.
> This is not a battleground, this is about sexyness. Sakura's chest looks almost as flat as Karins, maybe due to the clothes they're wearing, but still does.



Sakura is more the Jessica Alba-type. Athletic, perfect ass and legs, but as well _flatter_. And I think Jessica Alba is very hawt. Go, Sakura!


----------



## Clumps (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn I'm surprised how many people like Sakura, not that I'm complaining because now she's tied, I seriously though she'd be curubstomped by Hinata just like Sasuke was curbstomped by Naruto.

Wow.


----------



## sugar_itachi (Sep 28, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> If you're going to put Sakura against Hinata, Sakura would lose simply because Hinata's style of fighting is the worst thing for Sakura to deal with.



lol hell no 

both are fighters who can use a single hit (at best) to kill the opponent

but the difference between both is that sakura is one of the most skilled medics in the world who could heal her injuries and she has been trained by tsunade primarily in evasion so shes able to predict attacks by the movements of arms and hands you can see that in the sasori fight

so what i want to say is that sakura could win against hinata. im also pretty sure she would pwn her. sakura is not uber and could destroy the whole universe with a punch but she has definitively a chance. 

i think a good ninjutsu user would > sakura more than


----------



## Clumps (Sep 28, 2007)

^Sorry, Sasuke could kill with one punch to the heart, thats how powerful his taijutsu is compared to Sakura.

Hinata has the Jyuuken style, and one hit would totally kill Sakura.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hah, I broke the tie.

Sakura is the best!

Respect it bitches.


----------



## sugar_itachi (Sep 28, 2007)

Clumps said:


> ^Sorry, Sasuke could kill with one punch to the heart, thats how powerful his taijutsu is compared to Sakura.
> 
> Hinata has the Jyuuken style, and one hit would totally kill Sakura.





> she has been trained by tsunade primarily in evasion so shes able to predict attacks by the movements of arms and hands you can see that in the sasori fight



ok lets say hinata lands one hit and stop the chakra flow in sakuras left arm. dont you think sakura would directly smash with the other arm  hinatas face? or hinata lands a critical hit. sakura can heal. what could hinata do when the force of superstrength shatters her face?


----------



## Durge (Sep 28, 2007)

hell yeah!Sakura is wining!


----------



## Clumps (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, beat that white eyed stuter fluffer.

Sakura FTW!!!!


----------



## DefStatic (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> And you continue to argue about your dislike of Sakura pairing with Sasuke, lol, way to not turn it into a pairing.
> 
> 
> Well duh... Hinata is a good match against Neji.. Byakugan v Byakugan... it's so ROFL that you're stating the obvious again, thinking that it proves your point.
> ...



Wow, way to earn some respect with name calling and hand to face. Show some intelligence.

And like 2 people have asked me not to bring up the pairing, but I think they asked because of people like you who will turn it into a pairing battle.

You think I failed? Your post gives fail even more all new levels than this...


----------



## Rori (Sep 28, 2007)

Woo, Sakura's winning. 

It'll probably change soon though.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey don't take it so badly DefStatic, if you can't take it when someone's just being critically honest about what you type, then you shouldn't be on the internets.
Teh intrnetz rly r srs bizniz, y'know.

_Anyways, with this now over between us, seeing you make no more attempts at misarguing and only stooped down to only saying I'm fail on pure opinion, while I on the other hand picked out specific parts of your posts to prove that you were being an idiot... does that mean I win?
So with that over I shall move on..._

YATTA for Sakura taking the lead!

_P.S. Seriously I don't mean any hard feelings DefStatic, I can see your 'Disclaimer' in your signature and can understand.
But on the same note, I'm a hormonal girl and can be a bitchy one at that, who doesn't care to hold back from speaking out about people's faults... and I don't enjoy seeing people being ignorant, so I try to counter things that I personally feel are ignorant.
So now it's gotten to the point where it's pure name-calling, there is no more need to continue, as it would afterall become a pathetic flame war.
I hope you can agree with me to stop this here, and we can both return to peacefully spouting mindless Sakutarisms and Hinatardisms 'til this poll's close.
_


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

Tie,my hoes.
come on Hinata fans!!


----------



## Genius23 (Sep 28, 2007)

sakura is wack.. HINATA ALL THE WAY


----------



## Felt (Sep 28, 2007)

It's a close one o_O


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata is now in the lead..Hinata for the win...she is the best girl..Hinata>Sakura.


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 28, 2007)

How long will the poll last??
I hope Hinata wins


----------



## Dementia (Sep 28, 2007)

Nooo it's a tie again?:amazed It can't be a tie!! Hinata is so much more sexier!!


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> How long will the poll last??
> I hope Hinata wins


_This poll will close on *10-06-2007* at *05:56 PM

*_We have just over a week more to beat you guys.
<_<
>_>

Edit...
HA!!!
KURAE! HIKIWAKETEIRUYO!!!
WE TIED AGAIN!!!
_SHAANNAROU!!!_


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

I know.Hinata be the smex...


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> _This poll will close on *10-06-2007* at *05:56 PM
> 
> *_We have just over a week more to beat you guys.
> 
> _SHAANNAROU!!!_



Oh. I?m blind and wear sunglasses. Sorry 
Noone can beat cute Hinata!


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Oh. I´m blind and wear sunglasses. Sorry
> Noone can beat cute Hinata!


But we sure can tie with her.:amazed


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 28, 2007)

That?s the calm before the storm...
I?ll post a hinata-nude-pic in the yuri-fanclub as soon as I?ve found one and hundreds, nay thousands of fanboys will come to this poll to save Hinata (?s breasts)


----------



## Durge (Sep 28, 2007)

Mrs.piggy is hoter that hinata!

ps;mrs.piggy is ugly


----------



## Durge (Sep 28, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> That?s the calm before the storm...
> I?ll post a hinata-nude-pic in the yuri-fanclub as soon as I?ve found one and hundreds, nay thousands of fanboys will come to this poll to save Hinata (?s breasts)



tell me when you post that pic and tell what page number it is on


----------



## sori (Sep 28, 2007)

Tie again.


----------



## Kunga (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata ofc.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

I fucking, HATE my boyfriend here...

He voted Hinata... he just had to vote for Hinata...
*screams*

It's not so bad the fact he voted Hinata though, he convinced me into trusting he'd vote Sakura and completely goes against it... that's what I hate...
_Yes I know, I'm very petty... when it comes to subjects involving him atleast._


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata.
She`s beautiful, and sakura looks like a guy

//HbS


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 28, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> tell me when you post that pic and tell what page number it is on



lol Okay, as soon as i?ve found an irresistable pic

@CajNatalie:  Forgive him, it?s hinata, his poll is comprehensible


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> @CajNatalie:  Forgive him, it?s hinata, his poll is comprehensible


Che... I er...
Wait I have nothing to say...

*walks off with arms folded and a miserable expression*


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Che... I er...
> Wait I have nothing to say...
> 
> *walks off with arms folded and a miserable expression*



 No! Don?t be like that! Be a good girl! Please   I?ll have a guilty conscience


----------



## Durge (Sep 28, 2007)

did you find that pic let?


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> No! Don?t be like that! Be a good girl! Please   I?ll have a guilty conscience


*is leaning against the wall in some shadowy corner, arms folded and looking off to the side through narrowed eyes, sulking*
Have fun with your conscience then...


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 28, 2007)

tro-axe said:


> did you find that pic let?


No, google is unhelpful  
You really want this pic, am I right?  




CajNatalie said:


> *is leaning against the wall in some shadowy corner, arms folded and looking off to the side through narrowed eyes, sulking*
> Have fun with your conscience then...



Are you aware that you make me emo with this?  

BTW: Hinata goes ahead


----------



## Demitrix (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata, with her junk in the trunk.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd say Sakura.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Are you aware that you make me emo with this?


*mumbles something*
Well atleast I randomly repped you...
*goes silent and continues staring into random space off to one side*



Nicky The Ninja said:


> I'd say Sakura.


Yatta!

...huh..?
*watches 106 votes become... 106 votes*

This is what happens when people forget to vote.

*cries while still in my emo corner*


----------



## Emo-Insomniac (Sep 28, 2007)

I vote Hina-chan ^_^


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

*is shocked out from emo corner*
WHAT THE..?
WHERE DID ALL THESE HINATARDS COME FROM!!?!!:amazed

SHOO!
SHOO!
GET OUT!
GTFO!!!
*tries to ward them off to little avail*


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> *is shocked out from emo corner*
> WHAT THE..?
> WHERE DID ALL THESE HINATARDS COME FROM!!?!!:amazed
> 
> ...


 life is good.


----------



## Lenalee (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had a love-hate thing with Hinata for a while, though now I'm kind of neutral. Sakura, on the other hand, I've always liked. So her.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata, like DUH


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata makes Sakura not even a issue, when it comes to this.


----------



## Kimi (Sep 28, 2007)

Sakura 

..


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

Sakura
obviusly 

nothing can beat those eyes and hair


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> Sakura
> obviusly
> 
> nothing can beat those eyes and hair



nothing eh? how about hinata's ass and breasts?


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> nothing eh? how about hinata's ass and breasts?



ass?
what ass xd


and no


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> ass?
> what ass xd
> 
> 
> and no



you have BH access, and you never saw the : Hinata's Ghetto booty FC?


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> you have BH access, and you never saw the : Hinata's Ghetto booty FC?



based on fanarts? lol




and nothing against hinata


just Sakura has my heart


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> based on fanarts? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright well i cant blame ya, i think this thread was made for guys

sakura can take the emo boy, hinata has the 6th hokage


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

. can't we all just get along?


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe it's because I have big boobs and sometimes I look girls that are not like me in that way

but tsunade is the exception
and some more. it's about personality

just hinata doesn't have what I need of a big boobed girl


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

It's okay we all have different tastes.
I like Orogirl.no one say shit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2007)

OO=overrated. oo=perfect.


*yes the O's are boobs.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata seems more a unique character.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> maybe it's because I have big boobs and sometimes I look girls that are not like me in that way
> 
> but tsunade is the exception
> and some more. it's about personality
> ...



Hinata atleast has them, Sakura looks like Sasuke colored his hair pink


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

..=what about these?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ..=what about these?



lollicon. Just like raisins on a table.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Hinata atleast has them, Sakura looks like Sasuke colored his hair pink



nah, she has her fair pair


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> nah, she has her fair pair



lol im sure thats just fat, plus Hinata is hiding it all under the jacket


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> lollicon. Just like raisins on a table.


lol,I love you.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

don't think it's fatness
you can assure it  watching the serie or reading the manga


and as I said, boobs are accompanied by personality or they're not worth it
that's why I like tsunade

hinata's cute and all that
I'm not saying she's not

I like her


but I like sakura better


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> don't think it's fatness
> you can assure it  watching the serie or reading the manga
> 
> 
> ...



lol well i guess everyone has difrent tastes, to me hinata is more caring and loving then sakura


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol well i guess everyone has difrent tastes, to me hinata is more caring and loving then sakura



Yeah, everyone is different ^_^
To me Hinata is too quiet and not fun...I would seriously be bored being around her :/


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Yeah, everyone is different ^_^
> To me Hinata is too quiet and not fun...I would seriously be bored being around her :/



boring? shes just shy, when Naruto makes his move , she will definetly come out of her shell


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd probably lose a lot of interest in Sakura if she grew huge boobs...
Infact I'd perhaps lose faith in Kishimoto-sama too.

I love the fact Sakura's body is a realistic athletic type, without being underweight either.
If she were underweight then I wouldn't get my eyes drawn in by her butt and thighs... they'd just not have that lovely sculpture that they have right now.
I couldn't compare to Hinata because she never lets anyone see not even the slightest hint of her form... you do get to see a couple of mounds poking her baggy top forward but... the rest is obscured.

Anyways, Hinata doesn't have the general appearance I would even consider undressing with my eyes anyways, just my opinion, so I don't mind that she dresses so insecurely.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> I'd probably lose a lot of interest in Sakura if she grew huge boobs...
> Infact I'd perhaps lose faith in Kishimoto-sama too.
> 
> I love the fact Sakura's body is a realistic athletic type, without being underweight either.
> ...



Apearence? Shes great! Even naruto said it when he saw her dancing in the lake when he was with Team 8. 

LOL i lost faith in Kishi long time ago, ever since he showed sasuke in Shippuuden


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol im sure thats just fat, plus Hinata is hiding it all under the jacket



That's partly what boobs are, fat.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

I love Hinata's personality...quiet, empathic, loving girls are better...her being shy is just cute...the way she stands with her feet turned in, that little thing she dose with her fingers..its just freaking adorable...you just want to give her a hug.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Apearence? Shes great! Even naruto said it when he saw her dancing in the lake when he was with Team 8.
> 
> LOL i lost faith in Kishi long time ago, ever since he showed sasuke in Shippuuden


The lake was filler... and she was 13 so I without trying just thought 'no thanks' (take a look at my age: 20)...
I await to see Kishi drawing any hint of her true figure in Part II... well actually I don't but... you get what I'm saying.

Kishi never showed Sasuke-kun in Shippuuden...
Pierrot did that...
Sasuke-kun isn't shown until much later in the manga... that was just a preview taster thing to get viewers to be like ZOMG I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT!!!:amazed



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I love Hinata's personality...quiet, empathic, loving girls are better...her being shy is just cute...the way she stands with her feet turned in, that little thing she dose with her fingers..its just freaking adorable...you just want to give her a hug.


Lol, you just keep on coming out with this stuff...
Dude you should write a book...
_*'Stalking the Stalker'
*_I'm serious - that'd be cool.


----------



## Creator (Sep 28, 2007)

Tsunade > Hinata >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sakura.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

I must also add Hinata has a classic sexy hourglass body...


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 28, 2007)

No one has even seen Hinata's ass so I really doubt she has a "ghetto" booty.

And what the hell, since when did Hinata have an hourglass shape O__o


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I must also add Hinata has a classic sexy hourglass body...


Classic hourglass bodies are boring... I'm not interested in those.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> I'd probably lose a lot of interest in Sakura if she grew huge boobs...
> Infact I'd perhaps lose faith in Kishimoto-sama too.
> 
> I love the fact Sakura's body is a realistic athletic type, without being underweight either.
> ...



I wouldn't lost faith in kishi
because I like her, whatever boobs she has now or the ones she's going to get in the future ?0?


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> I wouldn't lost faith in kishi
> because I like her, whatever boobs she has now or the ones she's going to get in the future ?0?


Well I wouldn't mind boob growth... it's if Kishi goes crazy like he did for Tsunade's load.

I mean enough people are saying Sakura is another Tsunade as it is... we don't need 2 more huge reasons for the ignorant to go on about.


----------



## Katkind (Sep 28, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's partly what boobs are, fat.



OMG- Whats wrong with you Seto? You changed a lot over the last year


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Classic hourglass bodies are boring... I'm not interested in those.



Hinata's body type works because many guys and some girls, like the breasts hips and thighs that give that look...the androgynous look is a turn off...unless you like the look of little boys...and that is not my thing...Sakura is not that bad off but still Hinata's Hourglass body looks better.


----------



## sori (Sep 28, 2007)

Still at it?

Hinata's still gonna win.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 28, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata's body type works because many guys and some girls, like the breasts hips and thighs that give that look...the androgynous look is a turn off...unless you like the look of little boys...and that is not my thing.


Sakura's hips and thighs totally ruin any chance of an androgynous look.

Plus her face is awesome pretty too...
It's a shame Shippuuden's animation teams all too often mess up the awesomeness Kishi-sama drew of her.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Well I wouldn't mind boob growth... it's if Kishi goes crazy like he did for Tsunade's load.
> 
> I mean enough people are saying Sakura is another Tsunade as it is... we don't need 2 more huge reasons for the ignorant to go on about.


haha, well, _obviously_ sakura is tsunade's heir
just as sasuke was meant to orochimaru and naruto to jiraiya

maybe she's not going to get her boobs, but I don't care xD



@*Seto Kaiba*: that's partly true
when I get fat my boobs get a little bit bigger, just a little
but when I'm really thin I still have them

there're different types of boobs
fat ones, fiber ones, etc.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Sakura's hips and thighs totally ruin any chance of an androgynous look.
> 
> Plus her face is awesome pretty too...
> It's a shame Shippuuden's animation teams all too often mess up the awesomeness Kishi-sama drew of her.



Well Sakura dose not look that bad, Hinata just looks better.


----------



## master bruce (Sep 28, 2007)

sakura.


Personally I like ino better.

My favorite is Tsunade, dude, she is so fine and those big@ss sweaterpuppets are insane.

she is the finest chick in NV.
She needs to be in tittanime.


----------



## peinindass (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata of course... Sakura doesn't have boobs!


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Well Sakura dose not look that bad, Hinata just looks better.



the other way for me

just different tastes


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2007)

Katkind said:


> OMG- Whats wrong with you Seto? You changed a lot over the last year



Who are you?


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 28, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I can see Sakura pulling a win out of this situation, because her Taijutsu is still impressive, but also because her strength is too.
> 
> ...



I could see breaking up the ground in an attempt to keep Hinata from getting too close, but somehow throwing rocks seems like a step back from, say, kunai as projectiles, and we all know how well kunai work in Naruto.


----------



## Katkind (Sep 28, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Who are you?



Katkind- And I can remember times Seto Kaiba used some thinking and not only
truisms when when he was disputing.


----------



## Creator (Sep 28, 2007)

In another poll Hinata is raping Sakura with 80+ to 60+. Or something like that.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 28, 2007)

Voted Hinata, Hmmm I wonder whos winning


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

Katkind said:


> Katkind- And I can remember times Seto Kaiba used some thinking and not only
> truisms when when he was disputing.



Kaiba boy has become bitter and jaded by the world. He is only half alive, making feeble posts lacking in energy.  

Oh, and Hinata is sexier.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not going to argue here. Why should I?


----------



## Creator (Sep 28, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm not going to argue here. Why should I?



To defend your case. Thats why people argue.

Hinat > Sakura.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah Hinata>Sakura, that is as it should be.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

you know Orogirl is kinda hot.


----------



## nkon (Sep 28, 2007)

i'll go with sakura because she is plays a major role in the foundation / structure of team 7 without sakura team 7 would have turned out differently ;so would the plot.

Hinata on the other hand hasn't really helped much in the developing of the entire plot of naruto.

I do like hinata better, but sakura plays a bigger role in the series.

And sakura's character has some interesting parts; i wish hinata was more open just as sakura.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2007)

Katkind said:


> Katkind- And I can remember times Seto Kaiba used some thinking and not only
> truisms when when he was disputing.



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

I choose Hinata 
Even though I like Sakura too D:


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata, and its the law...


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2007)

Sakura         .


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 28, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata, and its the law...



Fuck the Law, I say Sakura.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 28, 2007)

Fuck the law, I have boobs.

If Hinata was law I'd be breaking it.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Screw the laws, I have money!



So do I...but I still say Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 28, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Fuck the law, I have boobs.
> 
> If Hinata was law I'd be breaking it.



That's why I does it wrong, unlike other Sakura fans. So I stand by Sakura.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

Unacceptable. Hinata is not winning by nearly as large a margin as she should be.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Unacceptable. Hinata is not winning by nearly as large a margin as she should be.



Sheez, you make like she's losing or something. Anyway, I'll say Sakura.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2007)

Well neither really, Sakura looks like a man at times and Hinata refuses to take off the jacket so I'll just pick Hinata since at least she looks feminine when ever she appears so its the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 28, 2007)

This thread is so funny to read, in a "_we're_ the end result of billions of years of evolution?" kinda way.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 28, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> This thread is so funny to read, in a "_we're_ the end result of billions of years of evolution?" kinda way.



And you only realized this now?
On Topic: Sakura.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> This thread is so funny to read, in a "_we're_ the end result of billions of years of evolution?" kinda way.



I resent that remark. I'm having fun participating in the stupidities alongside everyone else. 

On a related note, Hinata > Sakura.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 28, 2007)

Your related note is not related to the truth.

On a related, truthful note: Sakura kicks ass.


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata is winning with Sakura close by


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata will win because Hinata is win and that is all...


----------



## Rori (Sep 28, 2007)

Saito said:


> Hinata is winning with Sakura close by



It's been like that ... for the past 32 pages!!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

Think of the spam. and post count.
none of you better get this thread trashed...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 28, 2007)

Sakura, of course.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> It's been like that ... for the past 32 pages!!



Such dramatic tension!!


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata FTW 
I'm sorry Sakura D:


----------



## bel (Sep 28, 2007)

I find that Hinata is a bit more sexier than Sakura. For some reason the whole shy and blush thing make Hinata look cute as well as sexy. They always say that the quiet ones are the wild ones. lol But Sakura is pretty too but Hinata has that sexy thing going on but it's not obvious but at the same time it kind of is.


----------



## Daenerys (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata


----------



## scerpers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hinata


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura is not even amongst the top 3 better looking kunoichi in her age group. In this order, Hinata>Tenten>Ino>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sakura. But thats just my opinion, don't get butthurt over it.


----------



## Neji (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura              .


----------



## Cereza (Sep 29, 2007)

I voted Sakura


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata is the most attractive being cute and beautiful is sexy...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is best I voted Hinata and yeah I am a vampire freak member from the Blood+ anime...here to suck the blood of Sakura tards you ass..Lol...that was sarcasm.


A Chiropteran FMA9?

OnTopic: I think that Lady Hinata Hyuga is much more beautiful than Miss Sakura.


----------



## Instant Coffee (Sep 29, 2007)

At first I thought this was who was better as characters where I would of said Hinata .

But whos sexier o__o.. I have to say Sakura . Hinata is way more cuter though .
Just so you know, I love them both .

Lol wait. I can vote for them both


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

KonohaFreebird said:


> A Chiropteran FMA9?
> 
> OnTopic: I think that Lady Hinata Hyuuga is much more beautiful than Miss Sakura.



Yes, A Chiropteran Alchemist...and as a blood sucker even I don't suck as much as Sakura's chance of winning this poll...Lady Hinata Hyuuga for the win.




> Instant Coffee *At first I thought this was who was better as characters where I would of said Hinata .*But who's sexier o__o.. I have to say Sakura . Hinata is way more cuter though .
> Just so you know, I love them both .
> Today 03:32 AM



Its about both, who is the best character as well, so feel free to say the lovely Hinata.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 29, 2007)

So you are a Chiropteran? Are you a Chevalier though? And you know alchemy? Wow, if someone was like that they would be very powerful. Still, I support Lady Hinata Hyuga, and I know she will win the poll outright! Go Lady Hinata! I know Sakura stands no chance.


----------



## Ash (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura-chan.


----------



## Jizz (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura.

Hinata will never be as smex as Sakura.


----------



## Loulabelle (Sep 29, 2007)

This thread is just flame bait, it's gonna be a hassle for the mods to deal with if it turns into an all-out war 



kusogitsune said:


> Sakura, of course.



I agree with kuso.
Wait, doesn't that mean I'm admitting to kissing his ass? ​


----------



## Ramengod (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata is jail bait goodness, wraped in loli moe sweet candy.

Sakura like Haruhi is fucking lame and mary sueish, she got strong un realistically and doesn't even look that originally sexy.

Hinata is exotic, unique and seriously feminine.

Plus Hinata is twice the taijutsu fighter sakura will ever be, she's a hyuuga after all.

Hinata > Sakura, because Purple > Pink. And Boobs > Flat Chest, And Hyuuga > Suckura's lame ass.


----------



## variousart (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata ofc


----------



## Haruna♥ (Sep 29, 2007)

> Hinata is jail bait goodness, wraped in loli moe sweet candy.
> 
> Sakura like Haruhi is fucking lame and mary sueish, she got strong un realistically and doesn't even look that originally sexy.
> 
> ...


Lol, Hinata-tards. 

This thread is just a pile of flames... Good luck with cleaning, mods!


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2007)

Neither. I prefer Tsunade over them both.


----------



## Heart Gaze (Sep 29, 2007)

Haruna♥ said:


> Lol, Hinata-tards.
> 
> This thread is just a pile of flames... Good luck with cleaning, mods!



Or "mod" because Yakushi Kabuto is the only one here basically XD


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't stand Hinata. Sakura's not that bad, I like her more than in the pre-skip.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> Or "mod" because Yakushi Kabuto is the only one here basically XD



I think I like Yakushi Kabuto...anyway Hinata is the best girl, she is innocent she is sweet she is sexy, she is the better Ninja, I bet she even smells nice...what more do you want?


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

You can say Hinata is better looking than Sakura all you want. 

However

It's been made clear Sakura is the better ninja.


----------



## Shai (Sep 29, 2007)

I prefere Sakura but I still like Hinata.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 29, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> You can say Hinata is better looking than Sakura all you want.
> 
> However
> 
> It's been made clear Sakura is the better ninja.



Insert "due to Sannin parallel" or something before people start flaming you about how Hinata's skills haven't been shown. 

Oh and I like Sakura better.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 29, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> You can say Hinata is better looking than Sakura all you want.
> 
> However
> 
> It's been made clear Sakura is the better ninja.



Wrong. That's your opinion. 

Hinata's skill haven't been shown yet.  /haha Hananoshi.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 29, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Wrong. That's your opinion.
> 
> Hinata's skill haven't been shown yet.  /haha Hananoshi.



I know all your moves before you make them. 

But seriously, everyone, end it. Don't make it harder for the mods (kiss YK for even bothering to mod so awesomely), don't make the view of Sakura fans to Hinata fans and vice versa even more strained, don't debate fruitlessly. >_>


*Spoiler*: _LOL I be in Bitch Mode_ 



It's fine to say who is more appealing, but to the flamers: you don't need to put the other character down. You *don't.*

It's all in opinion as to whether who is more appealing.

Yes, threads like these are flamebait. You know why it _becomes_ flamebait? 

Because there are people immature enough to argue with someone's opinion, worship one character while putting _down_ another, and then they don't seem to realize that, _surprise surprise_, they are_ fueling_ a war, they are the _cause_ for this shit, (little contribution or not) that you don't _need_ to answer so immaturely, that even though the title has people expecting flames, it _doesn't need_ to be like that.

It _doesn't._


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 29, 2007)

I chose both. 

Since this is based on looks, I thought I should pick both. In my opinion, both Sakura and Hinata are very beautiful. Nice eyes, pretty hair, good bodies...they're both very good looking.

However, that's just my opinion. Whatever. ^-^


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

dora ♥ said:


> I chose both.
> 
> Since this is based on looks, I thought I should pick both. In my opinion, both Sakura and Hinata are very beautiful. Nice eyes, pretty hair, good bodies...they're both very good looking.
> 
> However, that's just my opinion. Whatever. ^-^


See this is why dora♥ will oneday rule the word.With her kindness.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 29, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto Is awesome. OnTopic: In looks you mean...still Lady Hinata Hyuga.


----------



## Curry (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata is cuter, Sakura is way sexier. And I like both characters very much 

Fandom is another thing, though...


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

dora ♥ said:


> I chose both.
> 
> Since this is based on looks, I thought I should pick both. In my opinion, both Sakura and Hinata are very beautiful. Nice eyes, pretty hair, good bodies...they're both very good looking.
> 
> However, that's just my opinion. Whatever. ^-^


Same here


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 29, 2007)

i choose both


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 29, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> Wrong. That's your opinion.
> 
> Hinata's skill haven't been shown yet.  /haha Hananoshi.



However much Hinata has improved, I doubt she'd be able to beat anyone from Team 7 or Team Gai 1-on-1.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Yes, A Chiropteran Alchemist...and as a blood sucker even I don't suck as much as Sakura's chance of winning this poll...Lady Hinata Hyuuga for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop flame-baiting.

People have the right to choose whatever they want.

Ino and Anko are sexier than both btw. 



Moosbeeren said:


> there're different types of boobs
> fat ones, fiber ones, etc.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 29, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> However much Hinata has improved, I doubt she'd be able to beat anyone from Team 7 or Team Gai 1-on-1.



Perfect example of flamebait right thur.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Stop flame-baiting.
> 
> People have the right to choose whatever they want.
> 
> Ino and Anko are sexier than both btw.



Ok, if you say so...but they got rid of the post I was responding by proxy to where this guy said if you pick Hinata you are a Vampire freak member..my response has to be taken into context...but I still say Hinata.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 29, 2007)

Hikaru_kun said:


> Perfect example of flamebait right thur.



That's not flamebaiting.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Ok, if you say so...but they got rid of the post I was responding by proxy to where this guy said if you pick Hinata you are a Vampire freak member..my response has to be taken into context...but I still say Hinata.



Yes 

I agree Hinata


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata is so sexy deffinently her.


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm in the Anti-Sakura fanclub so i do not like Sakura at all


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

I am also going to join the Hinata FC also.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Ok, if you say so...but they got rid of the post I was responding by proxy to where this guy said if you pick Hinata you are a Vampire freak member..my response has to be taken into context...but I still say Hinata.



Half your posts in this thread are flame-bait for Sakura fans. 

You like Hinata? _Good for you. We get it, really, we do_. You don?t need to shove it down other people?s throats.

You have every right to voice your opinion, but don?t espect every member to agree on the "Hinata is a perfect sweet angelic goddess".

You are just making yourself look like a freak.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata for the win


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Half your posts in this thread are flame-bait for Sakura fans.
> 
> You like Hinata? _Good for you. We get it, really, we do_. You don?t need to shove it down other people?s throats.
> 
> ...



Ok I will tone it down..but its all in fun you know.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata Owns


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> Hinata Owns



Yes she dose...Hinata is pure win....


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol Wallshadow ur last 2 posts are funny cause they say the same thing and are posted right after 1 post. 

Sakura is more win.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Lol Wallshadow ur last 2 posts are funny cause they say the same thing and are posted right after 1 post.
> 
> Sakura is more win.



Spamming is fun 

Hinata FTW


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura is infact more win.

The facts are impenetrable.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Sakura is infact more win.
> 
> The facts are impenetrable.



LIEZ LIEZ LIEZ 

Hinata


----------



## Kurama (Sep 29, 2007)

If Sakura is win, then win is made of Hinata.

Post +1


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura! ^^


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

er, uh Hinata


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Sakura is infact more win.
> 
> The facts are impenetrable.



I'd still penetrate Sakura if given the chance, as I find her sexier.


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2007)

Neither appeal to me. But Hinata > Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

many lolz spammers many lolz.


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2007)

TK4 that last post was also a spam. 

On topic:- Hinata > Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

so?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> TK4 that last post was also a spam.
> 
> On topic:- Hinata > Sakura.



I wonder if any new people will post in this thread? Anyways, Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

I doubt it.Where is FMA9?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

I demand a "neither" option on the poll. Or you can add a "Neji" option.


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I doubt it.Where is FMA9?



This is also off topic.  I dont know where he is. 

On topic:- Hinata, i like her personality. Sakura's one is a copy of Tsunade. I dont like copy cats.  I love Tsunade's personality the most.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

^maybe he got scared because of gabzilla's post


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> On topic:- Hinata, i like her personality. Sakura's one is a copy of Tsunade. I dont like copy cats.  I love Tsunade's personality the most.



We're talking about appearance here, are we not?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

gabizilla's post even scared me.
But really FMA9 should just quote himself and keep posting the same quote.It would save him some time and trouble.
*leaves*


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> ^maybe he got scared because of gabzilla's post



Sounds likely, or he's just sick of people calling him creepy. I don't think he's so creepy, I've seen way creepier things than him. Anyway, Sakura.


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> I wonder if any new people will post in this thread? Anyways, Sakura.



Hinata > Sakura.



> We're talking about appearance here, are we not?



We are. But i also add personality because i dont like girls solely based on their appearance, and since i dont find either attractive, i will resort to personality. 

But that was a mistake. 

So based completely on appearance, Hinata wins over Sakura.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Sep 29, 2007)

.... Sakura D:


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> We are. But i also add personality because i dont like girls solely based on their appearance, and since i dont find either attractive, i will resort to personality.
> 
> But that was a mistake.
> 
> So based completely on appearance, Hinata wins over Sakura.



How can you possibly think Hinata looks better than Sakura? Sakura has such an arousing forehead.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

scary or not, I think she was pretty accurate xD


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> How can you possibly think Hinata looks better than Sakura? Sakura has such an arousing forehead.



Because of the one thing she has in common with Tsunade, plus he doesn't like Sakura. But I do, Sakura is awesome!


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> How can you possibly think Hinata looks better than Sakura? Sakura has such an arousing forehead.



....Forehead?????  Hinata > Sakura.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> ....Forehead?????  Hinata > Sakura.



Not in the forehead department, which is one of the many reasons I prefer Sakura.


----------



## Creator (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Because of the one thing she has in common with Tsunade, plus he doesn't like Sakura. But I do, Sakura is awesome!



 One thing? Sakura is a basic copy of Tsunade. Same personality, same fighting style. 

Jiraiya said it himself. 'She made another Tsunade' ie Tsunade made Sakura into another Tsunade, but Tsunade is the original and far better. I dont hate Sakura. I just dont like her.  I prefer Tsunade. 

Oh topic:- Hinata.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Creator said:


> One thing? Sakura is a basic copy of Tsunade. Same personality, same fighting style.
> 
> Jiraiya said it himself. 'She made another Tsunade' ie Tsunade made Sakura into another Tsunade, but Tsunade is the original and far better. I dont hate Sakura. I just dont like her.  I prefer Tsunade.
> 
> Oh topic:- Hinata.



I meant Hinata having one thing in common with Tsunade is why you pick her. On Topic: Sakura.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Because of the one thing she has in common with Tsunade, plus he doesn't like Sakura. But I do, Sakura is awesome!



He doesn't like Sakura, he likes Tsunade, but says Sakura is just like Tsunade? How does that work? Is it because of Sakura's lack of boobs?  



Creator said:


> ....Forehead?????  Hinata > Sakura.



Yes. Forehead.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> He doesn't like Sakura, he likes Tsunade, but says Sakura is just like Tsunade? How does that work? Is it because of Sakura's lack of boobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Forehead.



His Tsunadetardism defies logic, don't question it. Anyways, Sakura.


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

new people hmm maybe just the same group will post over and over causing a mass amout of spam...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> gabizilla's post even scared me.
> But really FMA9 should just quote himself and keep posting the same quote.It would save him some time and trouble.
> *leaves*



Oh, don't be a smart ass lex...I am watching Blood+ now at the same time I am posting...I don't give up...Hinata>Sakura.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> How can you possibly think Hinata looks better than Sakura? Sakura has such an arousing forehead.



I suppose there are some who prefer large foreheads on their women. 

But I personally prefer Hinata.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> His Tsunadetardism defies logic, don't question it. Anyways, Sakura.



Defies logic? I've always known that.  Sometimes I wonder if FMA9's Hinatardism defies logic as well.  

But yes. If I had to choose between the two...Sakura.



> I suppose there are some who prefer large foreheads on their women.



I don't like women.  Or their large foreheads.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 29, 2007)

They are both just some Ink, i like neither. 

To make this Thread more interesting, The Manga Naruto Sucks.... 

Joke.. xD


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

FMA9's Hinatardism defies god.
*gets struck by lightning.*


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Whispering Sand said:


> They are both just some Ink, i like neither.
> 
> To make this Thread more interesting, The Manga Naruto Sucks....
> 
> Joke.. xD



Sands!  



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> FMA9's Hinatardism defies god.
> *gets struck by lightning.*



It'd defy god if there actually WAS a god to defy in the first place.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> Defies logic? I've always known that.  Sometimes I wonder if FMA9's Hinatardism defies logic as well.
> 
> But yes. If I had to choose between the two...Sakura.
> 
> ...



Yeah it dose that is fandom...my Hinatardism and my Sayatardism...Hinata for the freaking win.


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

i like how from what i see this went from a "who's sexier" simple poll to a forehead other topic discussion, throughly entertaining keep it up


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata is bajillions time more sexy than sakura, look at the poll. No more talk from sakutards. One day wen im not so lazy I will +rep FMA9 for hinatardism. [/thread]


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> It'd defy god if there actually WAS a god to defy in the first place.


DAWRK SIDED PERSON!!!!


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> I suppose there are some who prefer large foreheads on their women.



I haven't met any 

Or I have, but I just don't pay attention to the forehead anyway. 

Not that I prefer women at all. Just the guys.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> DAWRK SIDED PERSON!!!!



Am I going to hell now? 



LoKo said:


> i like how from what i see this went from a "who's sexier" simple poll to a forehead other topic discussion, throughly entertaining keep it up



Hinata's "sexiness" is damaged by her lack of a forehead.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 29, 2007)

Well hello there Ricky


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

so this comes to a "do you like over sized foreheads? or huge ass white eyes with veins popping out?" thread


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Whispering Sand said:


> Well hello there Ricky



 I wasn't expecting to see you here, in this thread, that I happened to be in, talking about Sakura and her forehead.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> Am I going to hell now?


Maybe...it's a secret.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh great, Now Yakushi's gonna trash this thread and everyone's postcounts gonna drop by like 362 posts. Great job everyone!


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

er, now that i think about it, if i ever saw someone with huge white eyes and veins popping out i might be scared


----------



## Diamond (Sep 29, 2007)

i was stalking u, get used to it


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Maybe...it's a secret.



So you DO know? Tell me.  



> so this comes to a "do you like over sized foreheads? or huge ass white eyes with veins popping out?" thread



Well, I suppose I like huge ass white eyes with veins popping out, since that can be used to describe Neji. And I like Neji. A lot.



> i was stalking u, get used to it



Have fun.



> Oh great, Now Yakushi's gonna trash this thread and everyone's postcounts gonna drop by like 362 posts. Great job everyone!



Haaa...I forgot YK is a mod of this section.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

LoKo said:


> so this comes to a "do you like over sized foreheads? or huge ass white eyes with veins popping out?" thread



Hinata's Hyuuga Bloodline limit is sexy win...


----------



## Diamond (Sep 29, 2007)

Eh, Postcountwhining?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Oh great, Now Yakushi's gonna trash this thread and everyone's postcounts gonna drop by like 362 posts. Great job everyone!




Lets give an applause for the spammers/.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata's Hyuuga Bloodline limit is sexy win...



Yes ur having sex while her veins pop out and u brush ur hand across her head.... I would never ever want that.... I dont know what your fetishes are though >_>


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

neji pulls it off tho


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Sep 29, 2007)

Someone New to the thread here!

I voted Sakura.


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Yes ur having sex while her veins pop out and u brush ur hand across her head.... I would never ever want that.... I dont know what your fetishes are though >_>



pretty much sums it up right there lol


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Yes ur having sex while her veins pop out and u brush ur hand across her head.... I would never ever want that.... I dont know what your fetishes are though >_>



:rofl :rofl


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> So you DO know? Tell me.


fine,since you asked so nicely,.....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> fine,since you asked so nicely,.....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I get to rot in hell!  



> neji pulls it off tho



Yes he does. While Hinata does not. At least Sakura doesn't have veins popping out her face, no?


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Yes ur having sex while her veins pop out and u brush ur hand across her head.... I would never ever want that.... I dont know what your fetishes are though >_>



So the hell what?..thats just Hyuuga passion for you...I can dig it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> I get to rot in hell!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he does. While Hinata does not. At least Sakura doesn't have veins popping out her face, no?



Not much pops outta her @_@. But thats fine by me =D. Id choose Sakura over Hinata any day >_>;;



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> So the hell what?..thats just Hyuuga passion for you...I can dig it.



Lol ok, you tell me how that goes. Have you ever felt veins on your arm or something? The ones that really pop out.. I bet she has that all over her body. Wow.. sum1 needs to draw that xD


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Not much pops outta her @_@. But thats fine by me =D. Id choose Sakura over Hinata any day >_>;;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok, you tell me how that goes. Have you ever felt veins on your arm or something? The ones that really pop out.. I bet she has that all over her body. Wow.. sum1 needs to draw that xD



No its just near the eyes I think...that all over the body thing is too far...even for me.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> No its just near the eyes I think...that all over the body thing is too far...even for me.



Woah! You have a limit on Hinata xD!!! I FOUND IT! WOOO!!


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

i cant answer the question regarding veins, tho i look back and would have put my vote on saku instead of hinata hmm


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura. 

<3


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Lol ok, you tell me how that goes. Have you ever felt veins on your arm or something? The ones that really pop out.. I bet she has that all over her body. *Wow.. sum1 needs to draw that xD*



No, they don't. >______>

I doubt Hinata would need to use her byakugan for sex either.


...

Why am I continuing to post in this thread?



Bleach said:


> Woah! You have a limit on Hinata xD!!! I FOUND IT! WOOO!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 29, 2007)

Since the topic has changed and I honestly wished there was this option from the beginning I say both.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Yes ur having sex while her veins pop out and u brush ur hand across her head.... I would never ever want that.... I dont know what your fetishes are though >_>



:rofl :rofl


"look at me my luv"


:trauma:


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

byakugan for sex?? theres no time man! why she would i dont know, but she would


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2007)

LoKo said:


> byakugan for sex?? theres no time man! why she would i dont know, but she would



R u kidding me! If i had byakugan (not including the veins popping out) I would use it. I would wanna know where the chakra points are so I could pleasure my partner even more and stuff...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Woah! You have a limit on Hinata xD!!! I FOUND IT! WOOO!!



Not really because her body would not be like that..Lol, as the bloodline limit dose not work that way.


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata is winning by alot now


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

mmm

we're talking about a manga character, right?

god, I love Kakashi but lot of people here ....umm ..._surprise_ me a lot


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Oh great, Now Yakushi's gonna trash this thread and everyone's postcounts gonna drop by like 362 posts. Great job everyone!



No! Mah postcountz! 

srsly tho, 

I don't get how y'all like Hinata. Unless you like the first 2'000 versions of her acrhetype. 



> By *Bleach
> *
> Yes ur having sex while her veins pop out and u brush ur hand across her head.... I would never ever want that.... I dont know what your fetishes are though >_<



It's creepy as hell, kind of like FMA9's obession for Hinata 85% of the time.

This is fact. 

I mean, the veins are cool when you look at Neji when he's fighting, but on Hinata on all characters is just out of place. It's like giving a chibi a non-cute knife or weapon.

Sometimes lulz worthy, but is just weird after that.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

I voted for 100% win named Hinata!!!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

FMA9 I envy ur obession with Hina-chan.I really do.My Kimi obession is failing.


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

so, theres plenty of time for vein less byakugan for sex just has to be vein less cause with the vein is like 


*Spoiler*: __ 



putting a thumb where it doesnt belong its just a no go




other than that i think we need to convert more hinata people to sakura cause the facts are there, shes just the better choice, plus i think hinatas a prude...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

LoKo said:


> so, theres plenty of time for vein less byakugan for sex just has to be vein less cause with the vein is like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If Hinata is a prude Sakura is a bit of a bitch...even I don't seriously try to convert others...


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Sep 29, 2007)

What the hell?
Byakugan sex is just scary.
Vagina + Veins = Nasty as hell.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

Chidori Mistress said:


> What the hell?
> Byakugan sex is just scary.
> Vagina + Veins = Nasty as hell.



What about Penis + Veins?


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

hmm, because i think this thread is going off the deep end imma stop posting in the fashion i am... cause it doesn't look to good down there


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Pink Emo girl??? no ty


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> What about Penis + Veins?



well that's another issue


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> What about Penis + Veins?


EWWW!!!
Hinata with a penis?
*vomits*

What the hell is up with your mind? o.o
Seriously GTFO of this thread now... that's just wrong...
*shudders*


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

pretty sure the reference was to neji?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

I think he or she was talking about Neji's penis.
Hinata has a vagina.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

LoKo said:


> pretty sure the reference was to neji?


This thread is about Sakura and Hinata.

Thus it was automatically Hinata that the reference went to.
Thus my mind was broken and I threw up...


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

lol cry more Sakuratards . By insulting Hinata you wont do shit


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> This thread is about Sakura and Hinata.
> 
> Thus it was automatically Hinata that the reference went to.
> Thus my mind was broken and I threw up...



No I'm pretty sure he or she was talking about Neji.
Why are you trying to imagine Hinata with a penis.
That's not right,


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

yea i guess, but common sense says otherwise


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> lol cry more Sakuratards . By insulting Hinata you wont do shit


I never insulted Hinata, pay attention.
I was defending that it is wrong to have her with a penis...

And don't be an ass about things, it's flamebaiting.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> This thread is about Sakura and Hinata.
> 
> Thus it was automatically Hinata that the reference went to.
> Thus my mind was broken and I threw up...



toshio wasn't talkning about hinata, natalie xD

at least from what I got.




@*Morau;* what a mature person you are


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> I never insulted Hinata, pay attention.
> I was defending that it is wrong to have her with a penis...
> 
> And don't be an ass about things, it's flamebaiting.



What the hell do you think the other guy is doing?...and Hinata for the win.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Those scarcastic comments are more annoying than funny seriosuly.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

The quote says otherwise lol.


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

if you wanna look at it this thread was about who people thought was sexier, and its turned into why byakugan is gross and how sakura has a huge forehead went from a simple A or B answer to a whole battalion of defenses on why one is better than the other, so someone throwing neji into the mix isnt the end of the world


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> No I'm pretty sure he or she was talking about Neji.
> Why are you trying to imagine Hinata with a penis.
> That's not right,


Hey I wasn't the one who made the original post.
I never intentionally imagined anything...
*shudders again*


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

I see some lacking of RL here xD


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

Hinata is winning by a lot now 
Sakura D:


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> lol cry more Sakuratards . By insulting Hinata you wont do shit



Insulting Sakura won't do shit either.

Happy?


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> I see some lacking of RL here xD


Who..? Me..?


I just came in here to post disgust at a random image somebody's post created.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> Who..? Me..?
> 
> 
> I just came in here to post disgust at a random image somebody's post created.



nonononono
not you


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

LoKo said:


> if you wanna look at it this thread was about who people thought was sexier, and its turned into why byakugan is gross and how sakura has a huge forehead went from a simple A or B answer to a whole battalion of defenses on why one is better than the other, so someone throwing neji into the mix isnt the end of the world


........LoKo why are you still posting crap?We know all this,we also know that this thread was flamebait by the OP.He wanted to go down in history as the one who started the biggest Hinata vs Sakura war ever.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> lol cry more Sakuratards . By insulting Hinata you wont do shit



I agree with Morau...on this and Hinata is win.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Instead of posting who do you like... you people prefer trolling around saying useless things.Very Funny


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I think he or she was talking about Neji's penis.
> Hinata has a vagina.



Or does she?

Y'all don't know, she could just be a bishounen, or a transvestite.

It'd probably be the only unique thing about him her


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

She's not Haku.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Insulting Sakura won't do shit either.
> 
> Happy?


Did i insulted Hinata???? No  and the only ones that are making annoying comments are persons like you who love to ruin a threads like this ...nice one


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ........LoKo why are you still posting crap?We know all this,we also know that this thread was flamebait by the OP.He wanted to go down in history as the one who started the biggest Hinata vs Sakura war ever.



im just havin fun, and i dare say he succeeded ill stop with the pointless posts tho


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Or does she?
> 
> Y'all don't know, she could just be a bishounen, or a transvestite.
> 
> It'd probably be the only unique thing about him her



Unlike that fresh and original tsundere Sakura 

But then, while less common, traps aren't completely original either


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> She's not Haku.


But Haku is beautiful... and he'd be hawt if he were a few years older and notdead.
No problem smexing him thar.

But Hinata+Penis is just auto-ew, in my opinion.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

This thread was already shit in the first place.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Did i insulted Hinata???? No  and the only ones that are making annoying comments are persons like you who love to ruin a threads like this ...nice one



you insulted sakura
not hinata

lol


----------



## Cecil (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura, such a nice ass she has.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> No that is Sakura.


ZOMGCHARACTERBASHING!!!111oneone:amazed
*smashes you over the head with fist*


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Did i insulted Hinata???? No  and the only ones that are making annoying comments are persons like you who love to ruin a threads like this ...nice one



I've ruined the thread by making annoying comments?

You obviously haven't read the whole thing.

And I wasn't directing my comment at you, just at those who are insulting Sakura. It works both ways, there's Hinata and Sakura bashing and nothing but flamebaiting in this thread. It was ruined a long time ago.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> This thread was already shit in the first place.



How many HoU threads aren't?


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> And I wasn't directing my comment at you, just at those who are insulting Sakura. It works both ways, there's Hinata and Sakura bashing and nothing but flamebaiting in this thread. It was ruined a long time ago.


I'm all on this one...

End the bashing... and just love the character you wanna win.

_Of course there is also a problem in loving too much... *cough* FMA9 *cough*
_


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> you insulted sakura
> not hinata
> 
> lol


And where exactlly mister lol i insulted Sakura??? by Calling her pink Emo Girl??? seriously


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> How many HoU threads aren't?


every single one that isn't mine.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

CajNatalie said:


> ZOMGCHARACTERBASHING!!!111oneone:amazed
> *smashes you over the head with fist*



Well they go to far, I did not see you saying shit to the other guys post..its not about Sakura its the guy who says it...when I post shit like that it is because of assholes like that...on topic Hinata.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> She's not Haku.



True, she isn't. But thats a good thing, or at least it is a good thing that Naruto doesn't notice her. Naruto has bad tastes anyway. His first kiss was with a guy. He thought a guy was hawt. He likes Sakura. He ignores the hawtest girl in Konoha by the name of Hinata... the list goes on.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> And *where exactlly mister lol i insulted Sakura???* by Calling her *pink Emo Girl*??? seriously


Are you reading what you're typing..?
Because it doesn't look like you are...


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> And where exactlly mister lol i insulted Sakura??? by Calling her pink Emo Girl??? seriously



I'm just making fun of you because of your mistake
seriously


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> True, she isn't. But thats a good thing, or at least it is a good thing that Naruto doesn't notice her. Naruto has bad tastes anyway. His first kiss was with a guy. He thought a guy was hawt. He likes Sakura. He ignores the hawtest girl in Konoha by the name of Hinata... the list goes on.



I know.Naruto makes such bad decisions.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Unlike that fresh and original tsundere Sakura
> 
> But then, while less common, traps aren't completely original either



Ones with the Byakugan are. 



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> No that is Sakura.



Lulz, shes had enough screentime for me to feel more confident about her though.

Hinata on the other hand.... 



Rori ♥ said:


> I've ruined the thread by making annoying comments?
> 
> You obviously haven't read the whole thing.
> 
> And I wasn't directing my comment at you, just at those who are insulting Sakura. It works both ways, there's Hinata and Sakura bashing and nothing but flamebaiting in this thread. It was ruined a long time ago.



I don't see why y'all are even wasting your posts and bringing it up. 

Threads like this exist so that Hinata fans can try and make Hinata look less worthless, and so the trolls can get a good warmup before stopping by the library.

Is it that hard to people to figure that out?


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> This thread was already shit in the first place.



if so whats it matter what i say


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol. Dogma won this thread.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

LoKo said:


> if so whats it matter what i say



It doesn't.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

LoKo said:


> if so whats it matter what i say


cuz what you post isn't even funny or smart.


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I don't see why y'all are even wasting your posts and bringing it up.
> 
> Threads like this exist so that Hinata fans can try and make Hinata look less worthless, and so the trolls can get a good warmup before stopping by the library.
> 
> Is it that hard to people to figure that out?



Hey, I'm not gonna make an attempt to stop it - because I can't. You're right in the fact that this happens all the time, especially in Hinata vs. Sakura looks/skill/favorite food threads.



+Dogma+ said:


> Threads like this exist so that Hinata fans can try and make Hinata look less worthless, and so the trolls can get a good warmup before stopping by the library.



Sorry, but that works both ways too. The Sakura fans haven't exactly got halos above their heads on this forum. There's also a handful of Hinata bashers in here.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I don't see why y'all are even wasting your posts and bringing it up.
> 
> Threads like this exist so that Hinata fans can try and make Hinata look less worthless, and so the trolls can get a good warmup before stopping by the library.
> 
> Is it that hard to people to figure that out?


Look less worthless??? i think you you make a mistake my firend.. the one that looked worthless since part1 wasnt Hinata but Sakura.and the one who are trolling are fans like you that cant accept that hinata have more fans than Sakura.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Hey, I'm not gonna make an attempt to stop it - because I can't. You're right in the fact that this happens all the time, especially in Hinata vs. Sakura looks/skill/favorite food threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that works both ways too. The Sakura fans haven't exactly got halos above their heads on this forum. There's also a handful of Hinata bashers in here.



It's true, I'm living proof of this.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:
			
		

> Look less worthless??? i think you you make a mistake my firend.. the one that looked worthless since part1 wasnt Hinata but Sakura.and the one who are trolling are fans like you that cant accept that hinata have more fans than Sakura.



*explodes laughing*


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> *explodes laughing*


ooh please cut the drama it doesnt suits you really.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Look less worthless??? i think you you make a mistake my firend.. the one that looked worthless since part1 wasnt Hinata but Sakura.and the one who are trolling are fans like you that cant accept that hinata have more fans than Sakura.



I agree with Morau once more...will rep him maybe.


----------



## "The Doc" (Sep 29, 2007)

fair enough


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> *explodes laughing*



Yes, that person is right, Sakura fans are the only people here who are trolling. Our secret is revealed! Because any post that doesn't favor Hinata over Sakura is trolling by default.


----------



## CajNatalie (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Look less worthless??? i think you you make a mistake my firend.. the one that looked worthless since part1 wasnt Hinata but Sakura.and the one who are trolling are fans like you that cant accept that hinata have more fans than Sakura.


Can you say bashing?
Can you say trolling?
Can you say flaming?

Anyways... you missed the point... the worthlessness is in the Hinata fans (not all of them) because there's a noticable amount more bashing coming from them while us Sakura tards, who are a relative minority, are left to take it like we're being bullied.

Oh and... you like Hinata more yet you act in a way that Hinata would detest... don't you think Hinata would like everyone to get along?
Being aggressive like you are, you're doing a bad job of supporting Hinata, as you're going against the very kind, caring, and peaceful character that she is.


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> ooh please cut the drama it doesnt suits you really.



what drama, my dear

this is an entire comedy












@kusogitsune: I just can't stop laughing when I read them :rofl


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Look less worthless??? i think you you make a mistake my firend.. the one that looked worthless since part1 wasnt Hinata but Sakura.and the one who are trolling are fans like you that cant accept that hinata have more fans than Sakura.



This forum; maybe. But:








Compare Sakuras wins to Hinatas win on that with each others popularity, and you have your answer.
But if we're talking about the western fandom - then I think there are more Hinata fans here.

I love Hinata, so I wasn't trying to make a dig at her by posting those. Just so you know. And the fact that I really want the new character poll. 

I'm sorry, fma, I have no power over what you do with your rep - but can I say you are crazy to do so since Morau is the type of guy who's gonna get this thread trashed faster then you can see. Flamebaiting/trolling/character bashing.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

Natalie, who cares what Hinata thinks? She has big boobs and is rape-able! 

I can't find anyone who is "jealous" of Hinata's fanbase, or their numbers. Who would be jealous of her fanboys anyways, if Hinata was real, she would be scared. Very scared.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Hey, I'm not gonna make an attempt to stop it - because I can't. You're right in the fact that this happens all the time, especially in Hinata vs. Sakura looks/skill/favorite food threads.
> 
> Sorry, but that works both ways too. The Sakura fans haven't exactly got halos above their heads on this forum. There's also a handful of Hinata bashers in here.



GASP! 

Who the hell would bash a perfect, and completely useful angel like Hinata. Shame on those bastards for doing epic lulz at a flawed character! 



Morau said:


> Look less worthless??? i think you you make a mistake my firend.. the one that looked worthless since part1 wasnt Hinata but Sakura.and the one who are trolling are fans like you that cant accept that hinata have more fans than Sakura.



Epic lulz 

How could you tell?  I'm obviously torn to pieces about it. Especially considering that my character plays a major role in the seires, and yours only knows how to get pwned in style.

You sure got me buddy. 

~Srsly though, both sides troll the hell out of the other.

It's an unwritten rule.~


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2007)

Whoa this thread is derailing now. Lets try keep it On Topic without hatespeech. Anyway, I really like Hinata's hair.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> This forum; maybe. But:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if the bashing would stop on both sides I would feel better about all of this...on topic Hinata.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

I really like spamming oh and Hinata's hair too.
So long and silky.


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Well if the bashing would stop on both sides I would feel better about all of this...on topic Hinata.



Wouldn't we all?

Sakura, plz.

On topic of Hinata's hair: It looks much better post time skip.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Whoa this thread is derailing now. Lets try keep it On Topic without hatespeech. Anyway, I really like Hinata's hair.



Fuck it, I gave up on this shit like an hour ago. This thread's definately trashbound, so we might as well have fun with it while we can.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Yes, that person is right, Sakura fans are the only people here who are trolling. Our secret is revealed! Because any post that doesn't favor Hinata over Sakura is trolling by default.


No because the posts you make shows how Sakuratards are falling low when tey are loosing against someone they dont like.


> Can you say bashing?
> Can you say trolling?
> Can you say flaming?
> 
> ...


Skaura fans are by far more insulting than Hinata fans..they hate the fact that there are more Hinata fans and they are trying to insult her with annoying comments wich they think are funny.
Aggresive??? compaired to how  you (Sakura fans) are im an Angel.Read the comments you made about Hinata and how you trying to sounds funny by insulting her.im doing bad job for supporting Hinata??? then why we have more fans then you who are making great job supporting Sakura?


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I want to stop bashing Hinata but the stupid comments keep making me laugh.

There's a way to do it civilly, but I still like Sakura more.

Somebody please shut that guy up


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Fuck it, I gave up on this shit like an hour ago. *This thread's definately trashbound*, so we might as well have fun with it while we can.



Truth. **


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> No because the posts you make shows how Sakuratards are falling low when tey are loosing against someone they dont like.
> Skaura fans are by far more insulting than Hinata fans..they hate the fact that there are more Hinata fans and they are trying to insult her with annoying comments wich they think are funny.
> Aggresive??? compaired to how  you (Sakura fans) are im an Angel.Read the comments you made about Hinata and how you trying to sounds funny by insulting her.im doing bad job for supporting Hinata??? then why we have more fans then you who are making great job supporting Sakura?



When did I bash Hinata in this thread? I honestly forget if I did or not.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> GASP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major role??? Sakura is nothing without Sasuke and Naruto... she is a shadow and the only good thing she can do is crying...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I really like spamming oh and Hinata's hair too.
> So long and silky.



Yes, nice and silky is Hinata's hair...and it has a good shine, I wonder what anime conditioner she uses.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLING!!!
This threads fate has been sealed thanks to you guys...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Major role??? Sakura is nothing without Sasuke and Naruto... she is just like theyr shadow and the only good thing she can do is crying...



And Hinata has done so much more for the plot?


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> When did I bash Hinata in this thread? I honestly forget if I did or not.


I didnt knew you are the only Sakura fans in here:amazed


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> And Hinata has done so much more for the plot?


And Sakura done beter??? by crying more???
And plot is screwed in naruto seriously


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, because having perfect chakra control, smashing everything to pieces, excelling at medical ninjutsu, extracting poison from Kankurou with an A rank jutsu, being a main character, and helping to defeat Sasori mean nothing.


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Major role??? Sakura is nothing without Sasuke and Naruto... she is a shadow and the only good thing she can do is crying...



Explain to me then, what Sakura was doing for the two and a half years that neither Naruto nor Sasuke were there?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Fuck it, I gave up on this shit like an hour ago. This thread's definately trashbound, so we might as well have fun with it while we can.



I don't want to lose the 20 well thought out posts I posted here. Yakushi Kabuto likes to delete posts more than threads, but if he has to delete 20+ posts he might not spare the thread.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

I got an idea, let's flame the retard and then make a bunch of comments that are all on topic.

YK won't know the difference.


----------



## Luigi (Sep 29, 2007)

Sakura's body is made of win.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

Which retard?


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> Oh, because having perfect chakra control, smashing everything to pieces, excelling at medical ninjutsu, extracting poison from Kankurou with an A rank jutsu, being a main character, and helping to defeat Sasori mean nothing.


are you serious?? a Chuunin beating Akatsuki??? wow nice.


> Explain to me then, what Sakura was doing for the two and a half years that neither Naruto nor Sasuke were there?


then why noone expecting from Sakura anything then??? and pls dont compaire the Sakuras training with Narutos neither Sasukes.the Gap Between Sasuke,Naruto and Sakura has increased by far ( in terms of power) So the only defending  that you can have are Kakashi words about she becoming more powerfull than tsunade


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

lol, have you not read Part II or something?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau,please stop.ur making us saku bashers look bad.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> lol, have you not read Part II or something?


I did and your point is???


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Which retard?



FMA9

 If you want to try bashing me then bring it on. 

 Morau 

Lol 



> then why noone expecting from Sakura anything then??? and pls dont compaire the Sakuras training with Narutos neither Sasukes.the Gap Between Sasuke,Naruto and Sakura has increased by far ( in terms of power) So the only defending that you can have are Kakashi words about she becoming more powerfull than tsunade



I'm not sure what your getting at here, I got lost in the fail.


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I got an idea, let's flame the retard and then make a bunch of comments that are all on topic.
> 
> YK won't know the difference.



Funny thing is, I was thinking the same thing.

Just not including 'flame the retard'



Morau said:


> then why noone expecting from Sakura anything then??? and pls dont compaire the Sakuras training with Narutos neither Sasukes.the Gap Between Sasuke,Naruto and Sakura has increased by far ( in terms of power) So the only defending  that you can have are Kakashi words about she becoming more powerfull than tsunade



Excuse me? Where did I compare Sakura's training to either Sasuke's or Naruto's? My point was that Sakura did not sit and cry - as you so kindly put - without the two of them. She pushed herself further than she ever did before, and trained harder for herself and team mates.

Honestly, Morau, it's so hard not to respond to you, your posts are always full of holes. Even if you're doing nothing but taking up space by trolling.

Goodbye thread.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

> are you serious?? a Chuunin beating Akatsuki??? wow nice.



I couldn't tell if that was sarcasm, or what...


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> FMA9
> 
> If you want to try bashing me then bring it on.
> 
> ...


First you cant answer and now your calling people fail??? nice one dude ty for making me lol
and i was talking about Sakuras training


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I'm not sure what your getting at here, I got lost in the fail.




:rofl  :rofl



on topic: I like Sakura better


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> FMA9
> 
> If you want to try bashing me then bring it on.
> 
> ...


*gasp*never !!!but Morau,I might.He brings shame on the anti sakura name....


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Funny thing is, I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Just not including 'flame the retard'
> 
> ...


Lol Seriously she was training with Hokage  for gods sake if she wouldnt get beter then she would be completlly useless.My point is that she havent done anything so far exept watching and trying to encourage herself and naruto...(exept Sasori fight)


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> FMA9
> 
> If you want to try bashing me then bring it on.
> 
> ...



Why don't you STFU and GTFO you stupid troll...if you want to flame the retard look in a mirror buddy as for what you say I don't give a damn...its hostile people like you that start problems and then egg everyone on...on topic Hinata.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

greensharpies said:


> I couldn't tell if that was sarcasm, or what...


Plot no jutsu works fine here:amazed


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Lol Seriously she was training with Hokage  for gods sake if she wouldnt get beter then she would be completlly useless.My point is that she havent done anything so far exept watching and trying to encourage herself and naruto...(exept Sasori fight)



Unlike Hinata, who has done so much, right?


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, what do you expect? The main focus of the story is Naruto and his search for Sasuke. Sakura's had her chance to shine and she did, very brightly. 

EDIT: Lol, PnJ. Ranks honestly mean shit. Naruto's still a genin, you know?


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Unlike Hinata, who has done so much, right?


Have you seen what can Hinata do ??? no, unlike Sakura wich we allready know her capabillities.and Dont forget that Hinata is an Hyuuga wich is the best clan in konoha


> Well, what do you expect? The main focus of the story is Naruto and his search for Sasuke. Sakura's had her chance to shine and she did, very brightly.


The problem is that some ppl are making Sakura godlly when she havent done anything amazing.She could do more when she saw for first time Sasuke after 3 years.





> EDIT: Lol, PnJ. Ranks honestly mean shit. Naruto's still a genin, you know?


Kishi stated that naruto is in the same level as kakashi wich is Jounin


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Funny thing is, I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Just not including 'flame the retard'



Easier said then done.

I'm too straightforward. When I see failure I've got to go and lol at it. Because it is only th



Morau said:


> First you cant answer and now your calling people fail??? nice one dude ty for making me lol
> and i was talking about Sakuras training



:rofl :rofl



Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> *gasp*never !!!but Morau,I might.He brings shame on the anti sakura name....



As a member of the Anti-Hinata community, I still feel your pain. 

~But seriously, Sakura does win guys.


----------



## greensharpies (Sep 29, 2007)

That's their problem. Sakura is no god. She's strong, but she's not the best, and she's certainly not "useless" or "weak". That's been made quite obvious.

I don't know why people expect so much from Hinata. Yes, she's going to improve. But she's no main character and if she died the plot wouldn't be drastically fucked up.


----------



## Rori (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Lol Seriously she was training with Hokage  for gods sake if she wouldnt get beter then she would be completlly useless.My point is that she havent done anything so far exept watching and trying to encourage herself and naruto...(exept Sasori fight)



Hasn't done anything so far?

Compare part 1 Sakura to her part 2 self.
Is that not improving herself?

She may not have killed Sasori by herself, but she aided in bringing down an Akatsuki; which can't be said for many of the Konoha kunoichi.

No. She does not _watch_ Naruto.
She stopped watching anything the moment Naruto came back from VotE empty handed and focused on improving herself so she could be useful to her team mates.

Please don't attempt to call Sakura worthless to this manga, she's part of Team 7 which plays a big part in the whole story. If not, Kishi wouldn't have focused on her so much.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Why don't you STFU and GTFO you stupid troll...if you want to flame the retard look in a mirror buddy as for what you say I don't give a damn...its hostile people like you that start problems and then egg everyone on...on topic Hinata.



You know... 

Lady Hinata wouldn't have done that.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 29, 2007)

Morau said:


> Have you seen what can Hinata do ??? no, unlike Sakura wich we allready know her capabillities.and Dont forget that Hinata is an Hyuuga wich is the best clan in konoha
> The problem is that some ppl are making Sakura godlly when she havent done anything amazing.She could do more when she saw for first time Sasuke after 3 years.



It's not a question of what she potentially can do, but what she's actually done. Which is, if memory serves:

*Spoiler*: __ 



faint, blush, get beat up by Neji, talk to Naruto, look at KabuOro naked with her Byakugan, faint some more, and look nervous. Wow, that's WAY more than Sakura's ever done.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> You know...
> 
> Lady Hinata wouldn't have done that.



Well I'm not Like Hinata...I'm just into her...I admire the hell out of her personality, I could only dream of being that good.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> Hasn't done anything so far?
> 
> Compare part 1 Sakura to her part 2 self.
> Is that not improving herself?
> ...


For main character she havent improoved that much. naruto part 1  vs naruto part 2? Sasuke part 1 vs Sasuke part 2?? neji part 1 vs neji part 2?? i can go on if you like.
And her defeating Sasori with Chyo is another plot. When it comes to training Naruto is Sakuras training idol, she wanted to catch up with him and be strong like him. Kishi focueses on her because if he doesnt he will fail at writing because he allrdy made Sakura main character an he cant change it


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 29, 2007)

*sigh* Alright, this has lived for long enough, people have said what they on the issue and have pretty much just be resorting to bashing the character they don't like or flaming people who opinions go against their own.

Besides, this thread was originally suppose to be a comparison of how they looked, not really a discussion of their skills, even if such a matter is more interesting.


----------



## Morau (Sep 29, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> It's not a question of what she potentially can do, but what she's actually done. Which is, if memory serves:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Ty for prooving me right  keep em coming


----------

